# das F@H Team 70335 Teamhaus...



## Hamartia (28. April 2009)

Anmerkung: das Ganze basiert teilweise  auf dem Thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...eamtreffen-sponsoring-fuer-den-pcghx-lkw.html

Da ich das Intermezzo bei meinen Eltern auch mal wieder beenden möchte, ich aber -auf Grund meiner Erlebnisse- meine Mitbewohner kennen möchte, träume ich von einem Haus, in dem primär Folder -und sekundär nette Menschen- leben.
Ich will jetzt hier nicht zu weit ausschweifen, aber die Kernidee ist auch, dass das Objekt dann irgendwann zum Eigentum der Bewohner wird. Eine Option wäre da zum Beispiel Mietkauf.
Neben Folding würde ich gerne mittels eines zweiten Fokus dem Haus eine `Seele` verleihen: Das Dach des Hauses soll mit Solarzellen bedeckt werden und sich dadurch quasi auch (re-)finanzieren (das geht, glaubt mir). Prinzipiell würde ich euch bitten, mir alle eure Ideen mitzuzeilen. Früher träumte ich davon, eine mittelalterliche Burgruine zu restaurieren -ihr seht also: zu verrückt kann eure Idee überhaupt nicht sein 
Nochmal ein kurzes Wort zur Finanzierung: Natürlich muss die Finanzierung stehen, daher würde einfach jeder `Mieter` einen Betrag x (anstatt einer Miete) monatlich zahlen. Dieser Betrag sollte im Idealfall natürlich nicht höher als der lokale Mietspiegel sein.
Neben den Solarzellen würde ich noch ein weiteres `Goodie` bieten wollen:
kostenloser Strom (dazu mehr in einem der nächsten newslettern...).
Übrigens sind das alles keine reinen `Luftschlösser`:
Ich war eine zeitlang in der Versicherungs- und Immobilienbranche tätig und deswegen kenne ich auch einige Fakten und weiß schon was gehen könnte und was nicht geht.
Übrigens bräuchte ich selbst theoretisch nur einen Stellplatz beim Haus (siehe obigen Link zum Thema). Wenn ich jemanden gut leiden kann, darf er mich dann evtl. auch `Peter Lustig` nennen (aber nicht 'Löwenzahn` )
Also, egal ob Bauernhof, altes Fabrikgelände oder leerstehendes Elternhaus: schreibt mir eure Ideen. Finaziell soll es (z.B. im Falle eines leerstehenden Elternhauses) gewiss nicht euer Schaden sein.

Gruß,
Hamartia


----------



## jaiby (29. April 2009)

Du hast auch lustige Ideen 

Wär mal was.... Dann könnte ich auch wieder 24/7 falten....
Simsonfahrer sind doch tertiär auch erwünscht, oder? *g*

Ich find die Idee gut, halte sie aber nicht für durchführbar.


----------



## Hamartia (30. April 2009)

Simsonfahrende Folder sind auch erwünscht.
Und einfach nur nette Simsonfahrer, die dann eben noch zum Folden `bekehrt` werden müssen, auch.


----------



## CheGuarana (3. Mai 2009)

Ich bin seit kurzem dabei, und folde regelmäßig...ich Frage mich nur wie meine Eltern die Stromrechnung verkraften....bisher waren es immer maximal 41euro....*duck*


----------



## nfsgame (3. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Ich bin seit kurzem dabei, und folde regelmäßig...ich Frage mich nur wie meine Eltern die Stromrechnung verkraften....bisher waren es immer maximal 41euro....*duck*


Bei mir sind daraus knapp 900 geworden .


----------



## CheGuarana (3. Mai 2009)

Du bist sicher dein eigner Mensch, und kannst darüber frei entscheiden. 

In 3 Jahren darf ich ausziehen, dann entscheide ich selbst...und werde mir einen Rechner bauen wie Atlas...


----------



## nfsgame (3. Mai 2009)

Nö. Ich wohne auch noch zuhause, falls du das damit meinst.

Bei mir sinds auch noch drei Jahre .


----------



## The Ian (3. Mai 2009)

bei mir solln mal meine eltern was sagen..die ham ne sauna und wenn die benutzt wird verballert die vermutlich genau so viel stom in 5 stunden wie ich in 1 woche


----------



## CheGuarana (3. Mai 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nö. Ich wohne auch noch zuhause, falls du das damit meinst.
> 
> Bei mir sinds auch noch drei Jahre .



Ich meinte, dass ich in 3Tagen 15 werde, mit 18 bin ich weg.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Ich meinte, dass ich in 3Tagen 15 werde, mit 18 bin ich weg.


 
Jungspund


----------



## MESeidel (3. Mai 2009)

Kauf dir doch ein Strommess-Gerät.
Und dann kannst du verschiedene Verbraucher im Haushalt mal testen.

Wenn ihr Warmwasseraufbereiter oder elektrische Heizer habt, die verbrauchen auch sehr viel.
Staubsauger, Mikrowelle, Geschirrspüler, Kaffemaschiende - da musst du dann abschätzen wie lange die etwa pro Tag laufen und kannst den Jahresverbrauch ausrechnen.
Oder natürlich Glühbirnen mit hoher Watt Zahl.
Selbst Stand By sammelt sich über's Jahr.

Vielleicht kannst du dann mit deinen Eltern ganz gut verhandeln, wenn du zeigst dass die Kosten nicht nur von deinem Rechner kommen...


----------



## CheGuarana (3. Mai 2009)

Na und?!
hat ja nichtz über die kenntnisse von Rechnern zu tun...meinen ersten bekam ich mit 6, es war ein 486er mit !Windows! 3.11.

Aber jetzt wieder BTT, habt ihr eine IDEE, welche argumente ich meinen Ellis entgegenbringen kann?

@ MESeidel, gute idee ich gehe morgen gleich mal zu hela^^


----------



## CheGuarana (4. Mai 2009)

Nun, ich habe nun einen Strommesser.
Der Verbrauch liegt bei 397 - 408Watt, und eine KWH kostet 23ct.
Aber bald kommt mein kleiner Server, der sollte nicht über 290Watt kommen.

(siehe dazu auch mein Tagebuch) 

Upppsss....sorry, für Doppelpost.


----------



## The Ian (5. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> habt ihr eine IDEE, welche argumente ich meinen Ellis entgegenbringen kann?



versuche deine ellis von dem projekt zu überzeugen, so dass sie also dafür spenden (stom), oder du machst es so wie ich (siehe rumpelkammer) und weißt jegliche schuld von dir^^


----------



## CheGuarana (5. Mai 2009)

Ich werdes versuchen....siehe nochmal mein Tagebuch -> mein jetztiger Rechner hat einen Last-Verbrauch von 400WATT...*400*.


----------



## The Ian (5. Mai 2009)

oO das ist für nen normalen rechner doch schon häftig^^


----------



## steffen0278 (6. Mai 2009)

408 Watt???

Ich komme mit Prime95 und Furmark auf genau 399 Watt mit ner GTX285.

Also da kann bei dir was nicht ganz passen.


----------



## CheGuarana (6. Mai 2009)

Doch, passt schon....eine 3870X2 frisst sehr viel, hat auch nen 8PIn und nen 6PIN Anschluss.

Ist normal, halt nur sehr viel.


----------



## Hamartia (7. Mai 2009)

Ich möchte hier auch mal Toxy als neuen Folder begrüßen (der auch schon einen verdammt guten Start hingelegt hat).

Wenn Du Deine Eltern nicht überzeugen kannst (so wie es leider auch bei mir war ) und Du es aber schaffst, einen Folding@home Server aufzubauen, dann gibt es die Möglichkeit, diesen bei Leuten aus dem Forum, die nichts für den Strom bezahlen müssen, hinzustellen.
Übrigens: Das mit dem Atlasfolding schlagen, war auch mein geheimster Traum... Da der Gute aber inzwischen 54 Karten am Folden hat, müsste man sich da zusammen tun...
Wenn Du 16 bist, kannst Du mit Erlaubnis der Eltern ausziehen und dann können wir ja in das dann hoffentlich existierende F@H-Haus ziehen


----------



## CheGuarana (7. Mai 2009)

Wär schon ne coole Sache.
Noch 1 Jahr.^^

@ alle:
Wohnt jemand in der nähe oder auch in Halle/Saale?


----------



## steffen0278 (7. Mai 2009)

Ich wohne in Welsleben
Direkt an der A14 gelegen. ca 20 km südlich von Magdeburg


----------



## CheGuarana (7. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube das ist bischen weit.
In Halle wäre ideal, aber ich habe auch paar Leute, die könnte ich mal Fragen oder die ne Strom-Flat haben.

Also so ein Teamhaus wäre schon was feines...mit Stromflat^^

Heizen könnte man ausschließlich mit Rechnern.^^


----------



## ernei (7. Mai 2009)

Hi,

mich würde die Hauszuführung von dem Teamhaus interessieren. Die leuchtet nachts bestimmt!
 Da müsst Ihr wahrscheinlich eine extra Leitung legen lassen.


----------



## CheGuarana (7. Mai 2009)

Meinste wirklich?
Mal angenommen, wir haben alle zusammen ~100 295, wieviel braucht eine?
Würden wir 100 zusammenbekommen?^^


----------



## caine2011 (7. Mai 2009)

naja bei 100 gtx 295
da bräuchte man eine versicherung für die 40000 € die die kosten.
was da eine überspannung an schaden anrichten könnte...

und der strom verbrauch: nun ja mit 150watt pro graka nun 15kw das ist hart
und jetzt kommts: 15*24*365=131400kWh
und das mal 23cent/kWh: (erschreckendes) ergebnis: 30222€
und das ist eine sehr gute rechnung...
vor allem hat man da noch nicht enmal gesaugt, licht gemacht, fernsehen geguckt, oder auch nur einen prozessor verbaut oder ein mb

und das ganze natürlich nur auf dem mb: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,683530/7-mal-PCI-E-x16-Asus-P6T7-WS/Mainboard/News/


also ich glaube ja nicht das ein stromanbieter die flatrate da mitmacht


----------



## The Ian (8. Mai 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> also ich glaube ja nicht das ein stromanbieter die flatrate da mitmacht



darfste ja auch nicht vorher sagen was du vor hast^^


----------



## caine2011 (8. Mai 2009)

ja klar und wenn du einmal den vertrag abgeschlossen hast dürfen die anbieter neuerdings wohl nicht mehr bei überstrapazierung einseitig kündigen oder was?
sobals die von 3 monaten den verbrauch sehen kannst du dir einen neuen anbieter suchen


----------



## The Ian (8. Mai 2009)

sind schon mal 3 monate gespart xDD
naja eigendlich sollte der anbieter bei ner flatrate davon ausgehen, dass der verbraucher nicht gerade sparsam mit dem strom umgeht und deswegen sind die ja im allgemeinen auch nicht so günstig...und flatrate ist flatrate oder hat dir der inet anbieter schon mal die leitung limitiert weil du zu viel gezogen hast?...dort geht das komischerweise nicht...jedenfalls wäre mir kein fall und plausieble gründe bekannt, die eine kündigung rechtfertigen würden
gut das wir hier dann in komplett anderen dimensionen rechnen ist mir auch klar, aber angenommen du baust dir ne sauna ins haus und lässt die dann pausenlos ballern, darf der anbieter doch dann nicht einfach kommen "ach wir haben nicht damit gerechnet, dass sie sich ne sauna zulegen und dadurch so viel strom verbrauchen...leider müssen wie ihren vertrag kündigen" das wäre jawie wenn zu mir jemand sagen würde "ach ich konnte ja nicht ahnen, dass du mit dsl 50000 so viel ziehen würdest
ich fänds zumindest eigenartig


----------



## ernei (8. Mai 2009)

Hi,



The Ian schrieb:


> ...und flatrate ist flatrate oder hat dir der inet anbieter schon mal die leitung limitiert weil du zu viel gezogen hast?...dort geht das komischerweise nicht...jedenfalls wäre mir kein fall und plausieble gründe bekannt, die eine kündigung rechtfertigen würden


sehr optimistisch!!!
Es gibt viele Fälle mit Kündigungen von "flatrates", oft wird unterstellt das diese Geschäftsmäßig genutzt wird.
Ich weiß von Kündigung der Internet-Flatrate und auch Handy-Flatrates im Bekanntenkreis.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Mai 2009)

Ich will ja hier nicht "advocatus diaboli" spielen aber wieso diskutiert ihr hier nicht darüber wer wann wo welche Pizza bestellt

Anders formuliert - eines nach dem Anderen und nicht schon das Fell verteilen bevor der Bär geschossen wurde


----------



## The Ian (8. Mai 2009)

wird aber in der heutigen marktwirtschaft des öfteren so gemacht...was glaubste denn warum wir ne "kriese" haben^^


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Mai 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> wird aber in der heutigen Marktwirtschaft des öfteren so gemacht...was glaubste denn warum wir ne "Krise" haben^^


 
Stimmt schon - aber wir müssen "die" ja nicht nachäffen


----------



## CheGuarana (8. Mai 2009)

Genau, immer mal ruhe bewahren.
Ich finde die Idee ganz gut, doch wo soll ein solchen Haus sein?
Die Größe ist ja auch nicht unwichtig!?


----------



## _Snaker_ (8. Mai 2009)

Wenn man einen Anbieter mit Flatrate hat, muss man dem überhaupt den Zählerstand mitteilen, bzw. fragt er danach?


----------



## CheGuarana (8. Mai 2009)

Ich denke schon, wie sollten die das sonst Kündigen, bzw. herausfinden ob man es maßlos übertreibt?


----------



## MESeidel (8. Mai 2009)

Der Zähler wird so wie so einmal jährlich vom lokalem Versorger abgelesen.
Der teilt dann dem Stromanbieter den Wert mit...


----------



## CheGuarana (9. Mai 2009)

Man könnte sich doch auch die Anschaffung einer eigenen Solaranlage Überlegen, denn bei soviel Verbrauch würde die sicherlich Sinn machen. Oder?


----------



## The Ian (9. Mai 2009)

ja nur wäre das sehr teuer in der anschaffung, da normale solaranlagen direkt ins netz einsoeisen und man das bezahlt bekommt, selber aber direkr kein strom abnimmt....wenn man jetzt selber den stom nutzen will, den man produziert, dann muss man zu der ganzen geschichte auch noch riesige akkus, wandler etc kaufen und da überlegt man sich vorher 3 mal öb man das macht (allerdings würde es sich bei so einem strombedarf sicher schnell rentieren) bei einem normalen haushalt dauert es auch mehrere jahre bis sich solch eine anlage rentiert und das startkapital müsste erstmal aufgebracht werden


----------



## CheGuarana (9. Mai 2009)

Stimmt, aber wie du schon sagtest würde das Geld schnell zusammenkommen, denk ich.

Warum denn nicht einspeisen un mit Stromanbieter aus machen das gleich zu verrechnen?


----------



## _Snaker_ (9. Mai 2009)

man speist ja ein und bekommt dafür ziemlich viel geld
gleichzeitig nimmt man den strom vom stromanbieter und zahlt weniger als man für den eingespeisten strom bekommt. somit macht man gewinn, von dem man die Solarzellen wieder finanziert.
Jedoch bräuchte man für ein gesamtes Foldinghaus ziemlich viele Solarzellen


----------



## CheGuarana (9. Mai 2009)

Naja stimmt schon.
Wie groß sollte das denn so sein?


----------



## The Ian (9. Mai 2009)

vermutlich kannste mit einem "otto-normal-dach" nie ein gesammtes gebäude mit zich rechnern versorgen...zumal das auch nur am tag gehen würde...in der nacht ziehste ja eh wieder strom vom anbieter oder vom akku...das de den bei so nem stromverbrauch voll bekommst ist aber fraglich
im allgemeinen ist aber eine sog "inselanlage" das was ihr euch unter dem vorstellt -> produzierten strom selbst verbrauchen hier mal eine seite dazu, die den irren aufwand einer solchen anlage darstellt..bei unserem stromverbrauch müsste man da ein ganzen keller mit akkus und das ganze grundstück mir solarzellen zuflastern


----------



## CheGuarana (9. Mai 2009)

Oh Ha!
Das ist hart!
Aber evtl. braucht man das ja nicht, wenn jeder seinen Strom selbär bezahlt.
Und mit der größe meinte ich ehr das Haus.^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. Mai 2009)

Das Foldinghaus könnte gut in Norddeutschland stehen, wo viel Wind ist und die Grundstückspreise niedrig. Da könnten wir ein paar Windräder aufstellen und damit unsere Folding-Server speisen. Ideal wäre es, wenn noch Strom übrig ist, den wir verkaufen können, um somit zukünftige Investitionen zu sichern.
Ich habe keine Ahnung was so ein Windrad kostet, aber vielleicht sind es 20.000€. Wenn 10 Bewohner je 1.000€ investieren und weitere 20 Teilnehmer je 500€, würde schon mal ein Windrad stehen. Wenn es nur 10.000€ kostet, kann man von dem Preis schon 2 Windräder bezahlen.

Das Foldinghaus sollte einen großen Keller für die Server haben. Wenn die Server alle wassergekühlt sind, kann man die Abwärme gut nutzen, z.B. für Warmwasser oder zum Heizen.
Ich habe mal was von einem Rechenzentrum gelesen, das mit der Abwärme das örtliche Schwimmbad beheizt. Wir könnten ja unsere Abwärme als Fernwärme verkaufen.


Ich bin für 100% Ökostrom. Unsere Falterei soll nicht das Klima belasten oder Atommüll produzieren. Wir sollten möglichst viel Strom selber gewinnen (Solarzellen, Windräder, etc.), zur Sicherung könnten wir uns noch einen Stromvertrag bei Greenpeace Energy holen.


----------



## CheGuarana (10. Mai 2009)

Ein großes 3 Blättriges Windrad kostet 1Million.

Ausserdem würde ich statt Heizung die Rechner in meinem Zimmer nutzen, so wie ich es jetzt schon immer mache.


----------



## The Ian (10. Mai 2009)

@ jever:
ist ja alles schön und gut was du dir da ausgedacht hast, aber das wird bei weitem nicht im preislichen möglichen sein, selbst wenn da 10 leute im haus wohnen und negen so nem windrad will ich auch nicht schlafen
es wird langsam utopisch...zwischen nem guten faltserver und solarzellen am anfang bis zu nem windrat und fernwärme verkaufs sind es schritte die keiner von uns finanzieren würde

also mal wieder sachlich werden


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Ein großes 3 Blättriges Windrad kostet 1Million.


So viel? wtf? OK, dann müssen wir das lassen.


----------



## CheGuarana (10. Mai 2009)

Ich denk schon, irgendwo habe ich da  mal etwas gelesen.
Man kann sich auch ein kleines Windrad selbst bauen, die Frage ist nur, was das an Leistung bringt.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (10. Mai 2009)

Oder die ganze Mannschaft geht aufs Trimmrad  ...dummerweise reicht der saft aber nich nichtmal um die Kaffeemaschine in Gang zu setzen, damit wir weiterradeln könnten.


----------



## CheGuarana (10. Mai 2009)

http://www.energieportal24.de/forum...-eigenbau-ca-14-m-hoch-standort--allgaeu.html

Das ist interressant, im Netzt findet sich auch viel "Fachliteratur" darüber.
Auf voller Leistung produziert das ca. 3kW.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. Mai 2009)

3KW, das könnte für 6 Rechner reichen. Warmwasser könnte man damit ja indirekt produzieren.


----------



## MESeidel (10. Mai 2009)

Bei Solaranlagen bekommt man im Moment einen sehr hohen Satz für die Einspeisung.
Das wird am Jahresende mit dem Verbrauch verrechnet und die Differenz muss bezahlt werden bzw. wird ausgezahlt.

Die genauen Sätze stehen z.B. bei Wikipedia.
Erneuerbare-Energien-Gesetz ? Wikipedia


----------



## CheGuarana (10. Mai 2009)

Naja, sechst Rechner, pro Rechner 20k PPD = 6*20k = 120000PPD.
Geht natürlich auch nur bei viel Wind.
Aber wenn es mal klappt, das sind das allein schon 120000Punkte die man bekommt ohne einen pfennig dazuzulegen. (Ich weiss das ein Windrad Geld kostet )

Das mit Photovoltaik ist so eine sache, unsere Geo lehrerin erklärte uns, dass das Silizium bald alle sein wird.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Das mit Photovoltaik ist so eine sache, unsere Geo lehrerin erklärte uns, dass das Silizium bald alle sein wird.


Deswegen wird ja daran geforscht, Computerchips und Solarzellen aus speziellen Kunststoffen herzustellen, die sind dann billiger herzustellen und leistungsstärker. Die BASF z.B. forscht da intensiv.

Übrigens besteht Sand aus Silizium und Sand gibt es wie Sand am Meer.  Glas besteht auch aus Silizium (ist ja auch aus Sand) und da macht sich auch niemand Gedanken. OK, für Solarzellen und Chips braucht man reines Silizium, aber man kann auch das Silizium im Sand reinigen (unter viel Energieaufwand).


----------



## Lochti (11. Mai 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> 3KW, das könnte für 6 Rechner reichen. Warmwasser könnte man damit ja indirekt produzieren.


 
hm, würde mich freuen wenn meine rechner kaffee kochen könnten !  !


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Mai 2009)

Ich verweise mal auf diesen Link

7 mal PCI-E x16: Asus P6T7 WS - Supercomputer, Asus, 7 mal PCIe x16

Damit lässt es sich falten und heizen


----------



## Hamartia (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

also, definitiv ist Solarenergie geplant, allerdings zur Einspeisung. 
Ich war vor kurzem auf einer Messe. Ich will es kurz machen: 
Wenn ein Dach vorhanden ist, dass einem auch gehört, gibt es Firmen, die Banken an der Hand haben, die solche Anlagen finanzieren. Sprich: Wir müssten definitiv nicht vorfinanzieren, wenn wir ein Haus über Mietkauf realisieren können. Ansonsten finde ich die vielen Ideen hier echt Wahnsinn. Windenergie würde ab 2012 in Betracht kommen, da dann evtl. die Subventionierung für Solar gemäss EEG gecancelt wird. Ergo müsste man sich zuerst auf Solar konzentrieren. Es ist schneller 2012 als man denkt...
Was ich aktuell suche: Es gibt Häuser, die lange leer stehen, weil Renovierungsbedarf besteht und solche Häuser gibt es gelegentlich mietfrei (nur Nebenkosten). Solch ein Objekt per Mietkauf wäre erstmal mein Ziel. Und damit ist natürlich auch eines klar: Wir müssten alle ein bißchen `Hand` anlegen, um das Objekt behaglich zu machen. Wenn jemand in seiner Stadt solch ein Objekt hat, bitte melden. Speziell im ehemaligen Osten gibt es zu hauf ehemalige VEB-Gelände, die man für den symbolischen Euro bekommen kann.
Wegen dem Strom will ich mich an Stromanbieter wenden, die uns den Strom sponsorn und dafür kostenlose Werbung bekommen.
Nochmal: Es ist mein festes Ziel das Teamhaus zu realisieren, daher bitte ich um realistische Betrachtung aber unter Vermeidung von Schwarzmalerei. Als Motivation biete ich eventuellen Mitstreitern einen Weg aus der Miete an.
Um noch eines klarzustellen: Ich will keine üble `Autonomenburg` (man beachte die Gänsefüßchen!), sondern einen adäquaten Wohnraum schaffen, wo auch Familien mit Kindern sich wohl fühlen können. Trotzdem will ich niemanden was vormachen: Das Objekt würde eine gewisse Zeit eine Baustelle sein.
Unabhängig davon suche ich persönlich nach einer alten Halle, wo ich meinen LKW abstellen kann, sonst wird der Rost schneller sein als meine Restaurierung. Hier gilt: wenn ihr bei euch eine leerstehende Halle oder Firma habt, schreibt mir bitte, wie ich zu den Eigentümern Kontakt aufnehmen kann. 

Grüße,
Hamartia


----------



## D4yw4lk3r1991 (12. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mir das jetzt alles mal durch gelesen und finde die idee nicht schlecht! und dass du da so ehrgeizig rann gehst an das projetkt finde ich es echt klasse wenn es wirklich irgendwann mal geht! Ich würde sogar mitmachen!!! Falte nähmlich auch für das Team! zwar noch ni lange aber ich bin hetzt schon auf Platz 452!!  hab zwar blos nen kleinen rechner den ich zum Falten nutzte aber jeder punkt hilft!!  ^^ Ich verfolge das hier jetzt weiter mit vollem interrese und der hoffnung das es klappt mit dem Teamhaus!! Im Team Heiße ich D4yw4lk3r


----------



## CheGuarana (12. Mai 2009)

D4yw4lk3r1991 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das jetzt alles mal durch gelesen und finde die idee nicht schlecht! und dass du da so ehrgeizig rann gehst an das projetkt finde ich es echt klasse wenn es wirklich irgendwann mal geht! Ich würde sogar mitmachen!!! Falte nähmlich auch für das Team! zwar noch ni lange aber ich bin hetzt schon auf Platz 452!!  hab zwar blos nen kleinen rechner den ich zum Falten nutzte aber jeder punkt hilft!!  ^^ Ich verfolge das hier jetzt weiter mit vollem interrese und der hoffnung das es klappt mit dem Teamhaus!! Im Team Heiße ich D4yw4lk3r



Sehr gut, solche wie dich braucht das Team!
Hoffentlich hält dieser Ehrgeiz auch ewig


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (12. Mai 2009)

Soll das jetzt eher ein Mehrfamilienhaus mit klar abgetrennten Wohnungen sein oder eher eine große WG?


----------



## caine2011 (12. Mai 2009)

das ist eine sehr interessante frage jever-pilsner, würde mich auch interessieren

am besten wäre ein großer keller in dem die rechner so viel krach machen können wie sie wollen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (12. Mai 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> am besten wäre ein großer keller in dem die rechner so viel krach machen können wie sie wollen


Die Aufteilung in Stockwerke ist bei einer alten Fabrikhalle nicht so leicht. Einen richtigen Keller gibt es nicht. Man kann natürlich innerhalb der Fabrikhalle Stockwerke einrichten und einen (schallisolierten) Raum für die Server.


----------



## CheGuarana (13. Mai 2009)

Warum geht es jetzt aufeinmal um eine Fbrikalle?!


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Warum geht es jetzt aufeinmal um eine Fabrikhalle?!


 
Weil diese Variante hier auch schon Erwähnung fand
Wenn mehrere Leute denken dann geht das nicht zwingend immer in die gleiche Richtung


----------



## CheGuarana (13. Mai 2009)

Verständlich...

...eine Fabrikhalle im industrie gebiet wäre aber nicht besonders für die Folder und ihr famylies geeignet.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> ...eine Fabrikhalle im Industriegebiet wäre aber nicht besonders für die Folder und ihre Families geeignet.


 
Nicht??
Also ist nix mit grosser Feuerstelle in der Mitte der Halle? 

Schon klar  - wär ja auch nicht mein Ding


----------



## 30sectomars (13. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mir jetzt mal euren Thread durchgelesen und finde die Idee echt super! Am liebsten würde ich bei diesem Projekt mitwirken, aber leider geht das nicht.
Eins steht aber fest, wenn es eines Tages stehen sollte, werde ich euch alle dort besuchen kommen 
Ich werde euer Vorhaben auf jedenfall beobachten


----------



## CheGuarana (13. Mai 2009)

Wenn meine Mom mir in einem jahr, wenn ich 16 bin, das ausziehen erlaubt, dann werd ich dort hinziehen....und tatkräftig mitwirken....*träum*


----------



## steffen0278 (13. Mai 2009)

Wo in etwa soll das Haus stehen? Ich kann ja bei uns mal rumgucken.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (13. Mai 2009)

Wir sollten gucken, dass das Haus genug Platz für Events/F@H-Treffen bietet. Also ein großes Grundstück und Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten. Irgendwo auf dem Land kann man auch Lärm machen und es gibt keine Nachbarn, die sich beschweren können. Da kann man das CEM PE voll aufdrehen.


----------



## CheGuarana (13. Mai 2009)

Mensch mensch, der Strom brauchen wir für die Rechner^^


----------



## D4yw4lk3r1991 (13. Mai 2009)

Da haste allerdings recht!! ^^ Aber noch mal zu der Frage wo das "Haus" stehen soll soll ich ma in meiner umgebung (Strießen/blasewitz) ausschau halten? da gibt es nähmlich einige Häuser die frei sind!!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (13. Mai 2009)

Vielleicht ist es in der Nähe einer Uni ganz gut. Bei dir ist die TU Dresden in der Nähe.


----------



## D4yw4lk3r1991 (13. Mai 2009)

Ja schon aber warum in der nähe der uni? Denkst du die ham Stromflät? ^^  ich hab mir überlegt vielleicht wenn man ne wohnung neben der uni hat dan könnte man die uni fragen ob sie mit macht an dem projekt!! damit meine ich falten und das teamhaus! ^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (13. Mai 2009)

Ich habe das mit der Uni gesagt, weil dann auch Studenten gut in dem Haus wohnen können.


----------



## 30sectomars (13. Mai 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich habe das mit der Uni gesagt, weil dann auch Studenten gut in dem Haus wohnen können.



Genau, als Student hätte ich es leichter zu Hause auszuziehen^^
Aber es gibt so viele Unis in Deutschland, ich weiß noch nicht, was in 2 Jahren sein wird


----------



## D4yw4lk3r1991 (14. Mai 2009)

Ja schon aber wir müssen einen Platz finden an dem alle "mitglieder" leicht hinkommen!! aber wenn jemand da schon ne idee hat wo es ungefähr sein könnte und ob es dort Häuser/Fabrikhallen gibt die leer stehen dann könnt ihr euch ja hier melden!! Lg Dome


----------



## CheGuarana (14. Mai 2009)

Also hier in Halle stehen viele Häuser frei, was aber daran liegt dass es hier nur wenig Abreit gibt und alle ausziehen. -.-


----------



## D4yw4lk3r1991 (14. Mai 2009)

naja wenn es wenig Arbeit gibt und alle weg ziehen ist es wahrscheinlich auch nicht gerade das optimale!!! ^^ ich muss erstmal meine Ausbildung beenden bevor ich soweit weg fahren kann um wegzuziehen das sind noch 2 1/2 jahre leider!!! man könnte vielleicht bei PC games Hardware fragen ob sie es mit unterstützen wollen das Teamhaus und vielleicht was in ihrer nächsten zeitschrift bringen damit es mehr interresierte gibt mit noch mehr tollen ratschlägen!!


----------



## 30sectomars (14. Mai 2009)

D4yw4lk3r1991 schrieb:


> naja wenn es wenig Arbeit gibt und alle weg ziehen ist es wahrscheinlich auch nicht gerade das optimale!!! ^^ ich muss erstmal meine Ausbildung beenden bevor ich soweit weg fahren kann um wegzuziehen das sind noch 2 1/2 jahre leider!!! man könnte vielleicht bei PC games Hardware fragen ob sie es mit unterstützen wollen das Teamhaus und vielleicht was in ihrer nächsten zeitschrift bringen damit es mehr interresierte gibt mit noch mehr tollen ratschlägen!!



Bei mir stehen noch 2 Jahre Schule an, bis ich dran denken kann auszuziehen...
Dann kommt evtl noch ein Studium 
Es wird also sehr schwer, es allen "gerecht" zu machen! Aber mit viel Glück wird sich eine kleine Gruppe finden, die diesen Traum erfüllen kann und dann werden es immer mehr^^


----------



## steffen0278 (14. Mai 2009)

Wegziehen geht bei mir allein wegen meiner Familie nicht. Sollte das Haus nach Halle kommen, seh ich aber 100% mal vorbei und trink ein Bier mit euch.


----------



## caine2011 (14. Mai 2009)

uffta bleibt erstmal auf dem boden erstmal sehen ob es überhaupt ein gebäude gibt das die bedingungen erfüllt


----------



## steffen0278 (15. Mai 2009)

Dann mal die ersten Südlich von Magdeburg:

Haus 1: 
Zimmer:7,00                                 Wohnfläche ca.:120,00 m²                                 Kaltmiete:600,00 EUR (zzgl. Nebenkosten)                                                                                                                       Haustyp:Einfamilienhaus (freistehend)                                 Grundstücksfläche ca.:563,00 m²
Haus Miete, Plötzky, Einfamilienhaus mit Garage



Haus 2:
Wenn wir mehr als 10 werden
Zimmer:15,00                                 Wohnfläche ca.:713,00 m²                                 Kaltmiete:4.200,00 EUR (zzgl. Nebenkosten)                                 Warmmiete:5.483,40 EUR                                                                                                                       Grundstücksfläche ca.:1.062,00 m²                                 Nutzfläche ca.:713,00 m²                                 Etagenanzahl:3
Haus Miete, Aschersleben, Villa im Zentrum von Aschersleben



Haus 3:
auch wieder für 8+
Zimmer:10,00                                 Wohnfläche ca.:270,00 m²                                 Kaltmiete:1.200,00 EUR (zzgl. Nebenkosten)                                 Warmmiete:1.430,00 EUR                                                                                                                       Haustyp:Einfamilienhaus (freistehend)                                 Grundstücksfläche ca.:500,00 m²                                 Etagenanzahl:3
Haus Miete, Staßfurt, Großzügige Altbauvilla mit Einliegerwohnung


----------



## caine2011 (15. Mai 2009)

magdeburg und umgebung sind blöd, weil dort die höchste stromausfallquote in dtl. existiert


----------



## 30sectomars (15. Mai 2009)

Haus 2 klingt echt sehr teuer, aber wenn man es mal durch 10 Bewohner teilt, geht das auch wieder  Das muss ja echt rießig sein


----------



## CheGuarana (15. Mai 2009)

Naja, gibtz zufällig zwei solche nebeneinander?^^


----------



## 30sectomars (15. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Naja, gibtz zufällig zwei solche nebeneinander?^^



Wie viele Leute willste denn da wohnen haben  Mehr als 20??^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (15. Mai 2009)

Geht auch ein Eigentumshaus, das einem PCGH-F@H-Verein gehört? Ein Verein würde vielleicht auch einen besseren Bausparvertrag kriegen.
Die Idee mit dem Verein stammt nicht von mir, im Teamtreffen-Thread wurde das schon mal angesprochen.


----------



## CheGuarana (15. Mai 2009)

30sectomars schrieb:


> Wie viele Leute willste denn da wohnen haben  Mehr als 20??^^




Ich, meine Freundin [hide](wer weiss was irgendwann mal ist)[/hide]

Ein Freund, mit seiner Freundin.

Sind schon vier...


----------



## The Ian (15. Mai 2009)

soweit ich weiß darf in vereinshäusern, die öffentliche gelder zur finanzierung erhalten, nicht gewohnt werden...weil sonnst könnte ja jeder sein verein gründen


----------



## 30sectomars (15. Mai 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß darf in vereinshäusern, die öffentliche gelder zur finanzierung erhalten, nicht gewohnt werden...weil sonnst könnte ja jeder sein verein gründen



Klingt logisch... 

Aber so könnte man einen Raum finanzieren, wo wir alle unsere F@H Server unterbringen könnten xD


----------



## CheGuarana (15. Mai 2009)

Dann kann man aber die Abwärme schlecht nutzen.


----------



## 30sectomars (15. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Dann kann man aber die Abwärme schlecht nutzen.



Auch wieder war


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (15. Mai 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß darf in vereinshäusern, die öffentliche gelder zur finanzierung erhalten, nicht gewohnt werden...weil sonnst könnte ja jeder sein verein gründen


Wer hat denn gesagt, dass ein F@H-Verein öffentliche Gelder kriegen würde? Andererseits wäre das natürlich gut.


----------



## Doandu (15. Mai 2009)

ihr habt ja interessante Ideen


----------



## Standeck (15. Mai 2009)

Aber wie wäre es denn statt eines Teamhauses wirklich einen Verein zu gründen. 

Von den Mitgliedsbeiträgen könnte man ja Rechner und Strom bezahlen.


----------



## CheGuarana (15. Mai 2009)

Also das mit dem zusammen wohnen fände ich besser, da könnte man mal eben nebenan klingeln, und fragen: "Hi na wie gehtz? Ich bräuchte mal kurz deine 98GX2 zum Testen."^^

Das stell ich mir verdammt cool vor...


----------



## Standeck (15. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Also das mit dem zusammen wohnen fände ich besser, da könnte man mal eben nebenan klingeln, und fragen: "Hi na wie gehtz? Ich bräuchte mal kurz deine 98GX2 zum Testen."^^
> 
> Das stell ich mir verdammt cool vor...



Jo, das wäre schon cool. Aber stellt euch mal vor wie wir auf Leute wirken würden die keine Ahnung haben was folding ist!  Die Nachbarn, alte Bauer´s Leut die nicht mal nen PC daheim haben. Und da im Nachbar Haus wohnen Leute die die ganze Wohnung voller Rechner stehen haben, die ne extra Starkstrom Leitung und ein Kraftwerk haben nur um ihre Computer dauernd laufen zu lassen. LOL. "Schauts eich moi de Gspinnaten o. Hocka an ganzen Tag in der Bude und dengan Falten, sogns. Was dengas den Falten, ha? Eanere Hemadn und Hosn oder Was?"


----------



## CheGuarana (15. Mai 2009)

Naja, auf solcheDorftrottel muss man ja nicht hören.^^


----------



## Standeck (15. Mai 2009)

Die Idee erinnert mich aber auch an die Hippie Kommunen. Die haben ja auch eine alternative Lebensweise propagiert. Das wäre eine Folding WG ja im Prinzip auch, weil wir ja nur wegen Folding zusammenleben würden.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (15. Mai 2009)

Standeck schrieb:


> Aber wie wäre es denn statt eines Teamhauses wirklich einen Verein zu gründen.


Wir können ja vielleicht einen Verein gründen, aber auf das Haus sollten wir deswegen nicht verzichten.


----------



## Standeck (15. Mai 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Wir können ja vielleicht einen Verein gründen, aber auf das Haus sollten wir deswegen nicht verzichten.



Nun ja, ein Verein braucht ja schließlich auch ein Vereinsheim!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (15. Mai 2009)

Standeck schrieb:


> Nun ja, ein Verein braucht ja schließlich auch ein Vereinsheim!


Wir können ja Vereinsheim und Wohnhaus direkt nebeneinander bauen (als Reihenhäuser) und Durchgänge schaffen.


----------



## Doandu (15. Mai 2009)

wir können uns aber auch gleich ne fette Kaserne kaufen, mit viel, viel platz und eigenem Kraftwerk


----------



## Standeck (15. Mai 2009)

Doandu schrieb:


> wir können uns aber auch gleich ne fette Kaserne kaufen, mit viel, viel platz und eigenem Kraftwerk



Haha, yeah! Die Bundeswehr hat ja einige Kasernen leerstehen, da können wir sicher was machen.


----------



## Doandu (15. Mai 2009)

am besten eine in zentral Deutschland und nem kanal wo wir ein Wasserkraftwerk hinbauen können. Außerdem sollten wir mit der Abwärme unserer Systeme wasserdampf erzeugen, wecher eine Turbine antreibt xd


----------



## Standeck (15. Mai 2009)

Doandu schrieb:


> am besten eine in zentral Deutschland und nem kanal wo wir ein Wasserkraftwerk hinbauen können. Außerdem sollten wir mit der Abwärme unserer Systeme wasserdampf erzeugen, wecher eine Turbine antreibt xd



Wie wäre es mit einem Rapsöl BHKW? Oder einer Biogasanlage? Wir können unseren eigenen Fürze vergären und einen Motor damit betreiben der Strom erzeugt!


----------



## Doandu (15. Mai 2009)

das ist auch nicht schlecht^^

wenn man sich da ein bisschen dahinter setzt, kann da schon was geiles rauskommen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (15. Mai 2009)

Standeck schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem Rapsöl BHKW? Oder einer Biogasanlage?


Das kostet glaub zu viel Geld. Außerdem haben Solarzellen eine bessere Umweltbilanz als Anbau von Energiepflanzen (mit Dünger, Pestiziden, etc.), Verarbeitung zu Öl und Verbrennung im BHKW.

Bei einer Verbrennung entstehen Schadstoffe wie CO2, Stickstoffoxide, Kohlenmonoxid, Feinstaub, etc. Bei einer Solarzelle hat man das nicht.


----------



## Doandu (15. Mai 2009)

ja schon, aber dafür scheint die Sonne zu wenig in Deutschland^^ Außerdem wird für die Produktion von Solarzellen auch Energie gebraucht, die wird aber schnell wieder reingeholt, vorausgesetzt es scheint die Sonne

P.S. Ich kenne die Verbrennung, haben wir erst in Chemie durchgenommen


----------



## Standeck (15. Mai 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Das kostet glaub zu viel Geld. Außerdem haben Solarzellen eine bessere Umweltbilanz als Anbau von Energiepflanzen (mit Dünger, Pestiziden, etc.), Verarbeitung zu Öl und Verbrennung im BHKW.
> 
> Bei einer Verbrennung entstehen Schadstoffe wie CO2, Stickstoffoxide, Kohlenmonoxid, Feinstaub, etc. Bei einer Solarzelle hat man das nicht.



Wie wäre es mit einem Mix aus alllem?

Nun, man muß ja nicht unbedingt düngen und Herbizide spritzen. Wenn man ganze Pflanzen siliert und vergärt kann man das Unkraut mit reinhauen. Bringt auch Energie. Die CO2 Bilanz ist ausgeglichen, weil das CO2 das freiwird hat die Pflanze vorher aufgenommen.

Und düngen tut man mit den Gärresten. Ist der perfekte Dünger und es entsteht ein Kreislauf, weil man die neuen Pflanzen mit den Resten der alten düngt.


----------



## Doandu (15. Mai 2009)

genau^^

man wir reden alles über Sachen, was ich erst in der Schule hatte xd

seid ihr evtl. Lehrer?


----------



## Standeck (15. Mai 2009)

Doandu schrieb:


> genau^^
> 
> man wir reden alles über Sachen, was ich erst in der Schule hatte xd
> 
> seid ihr evtl. Lehrer?



Ne, Lehrer nicht. Aber wir haben eine viehlose Landwirtschaft zuhause. Und mein Vater hat ein Rapsöl BHKW und speist den Strom ins Netz. Und wir überlegen aktuell ob wir diese Anlage nicht auf Biogas umstellen. Daher das Wissen darum.

Hier das einzige Bild auf meinem PC von dem Ding: Der erste Motor der Anlage der das Rapsöl nicht vertragen hat. Es ist quasi meines Dad´s "StanFOLD"Und eins von einem meiner geliebten MB Trac!


----------



## Doandu (15. Mai 2009)

was ihr alles habt^^

der Motor sieht aber echt nicht gut aus  Den Trac kenne ich, ist ein gutes Teil


----------



## Hamartia (16. Mai 2009)

Ganz kurz, weil mir das unter den Nägeln brennt: Es sollten schon abgetrennte Wohnungen sein, da das Projekt ja auch Familienkompatibel sein soll.
Aber wenn es in Richtung Loft gehen sollte, wäre natürlich auch eine Kombi möglich.
(schnell weiter liest)

Gruß,
Hamartia


----------



## Hamartia (16. Mai 2009)

Und weiter:

Ich glaube, wir sollten das mit dem Verein forcieren, da sich dadurch einfach enorme Möglichkeiten auftun würden.
Bezüglich wohnen in Vereinsgebäuden: Was gehen würde, wäre eine `Hausmeisterwohnung`. Ratet mal, wer Hausmeister sein wollen würde... 
Und wenn ihr Objekte habt: Wenn kein Mietkauf geht, ist es nicht so interessant.
Von Caine2011 weiß ich, dass es auch Objekte gibt, bei denen nur die Nebenkosten bezahlt werden müssen. das wäre erstmal höchst interessant.
Mir für meinen Teil wäre es egal, wo das Objekt schlussendlich stehen würde (ok, nicht in einer Nazi-Hochburg oder ähnlichem).

Gruß,
Hamartia


----------



## nfsgame (16. Mai 2009)

Hamartia schrieb:


> Und weiter:
> 
> Ich glaube, wir sollten das mit dem Verein forcieren, da sich dadurch einfach enorme Möglichkeiten auftun würden.
> Bezüglich wohnen in Vereinsgebäuden: Was gehen würde, wäre eine `Hausmeisterwohnung`. Ratet mal, wer Hausmeister sein wollen würde...
> ...



Hmm. Hausmeister würden wir dir glaub ich zutrauen, solange du in Wasserfragen nen Fachmann zu rate ziehst *duckundweg*  .


----------



## MESeidel (16. Mai 2009)

Hamartia schrieb:


> Mir für meinen Teil wäre es egal, wo das Objekt schlussendlich stehen würde (ok, nicht in einer Nazi-Hochburg oder ähnlichem).



In unschöne Situationen kann man in jeder Stadt kommen.
Das hat nicvht unbedingt was mit Neonazis zu tun.
Außerdem wer legt fest, was ne rechte Hochburg ist?

Mein aktueller Wohnort hat viele schlechte Schlagzeilen in den letzten Jahren gemacht.
Aber außer ein paar finsteren Blicken hab ich, von offensichtlich rechts gerichteten, noch nichts ab bekommen.
Selbst wenn ich nachts allein unterwegs war...

Ist nicht böse gemeint; aber anhand von Vorurteilen sollt eman eine Stadt oder Region nicht bewerten.



nfsgame schrieb:


> Hmm. Hausmeister würden wir dir glaub ich zutrauen, solange du in Wasserfragen nen Fachmann zu rate ziehst *duckundweg*  .



Der war gut ;o)


----------



## Hamartia (17. Mai 2009)

@MESeidel und nfsgame: Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, bohrt in der Wunde, da steh` ich voll drauf... Bin bestimmt nicht der erste, dem bei einer Wakü ein Fehler unterlaufen ist 
ABER ich weiß ja (hoffentlich) wie ihr es meint 

Und ja, mit Nazihochburg habe ich mich vergriffen... Man sollte sich halt def. vor Ort ein Bild machen.

SO, jetzt habe ich aber genug Schelte für die nächsten Wochen...

Gruß


----------



## xelakon (17. Mai 2009)

So erstmal ein großes hallo an alle!
Ich falte jetzt seit einem tag und hab meinen spaß dran(MAn sollte mal überlegen ob man nicht den pc im winter als heizung benutzt) =P
Als erstes hab ich mir das mal hier durchgelesen hört sich ziemlich viel versprechend an also wenn das jemals wirklich auf die beine gestellt wird zieh ich sofort ein 
Sowas hab ich schon seit langem im kopf rum schwebend aber an die umsetzung noch nie gedacht.
Warscheinlich bekomm ich jetzt von nem freund nen großen keller raum wo ich nen maschinchen rein stellen kann und dort Falten,modden und tüffteln kann.*freu*
Zurück zum thema:
Wir sollten das mal mit windkraft oder Biogas anlagen ausenvorlassen den sowas zu realisieren ist schon schwer aus kosten gründen usw.
Ahn wieviele Bewohner habt ihr den so gedacht?

mfg
xelakon


----------



## Hamartia (18. Mai 2009)

mit `xelakon` wären wir nun theoretisch schon zu viert...
Ich werde jetzt mal eine Interest-Group bilden, damit das langsam in die Wege kommt.
Für die ersten 2 Projektjahre wäre Baustrom sehr interessant...
Daher wäre ein Projekt gut, bei dem auch Baustrom beantragt werden könnte. Wobei natürlich das nur eine Übergangslösung wäre.
Später mehr, brauche mal eine Gugel voll Schlaf.

Grüße,
H


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Mai 2009)

Was ist den "Baustrom"?
Strom, den man nur besonders günstig zur Bauzeit bekommt?


----------



## crackajack (18. Mai 2009)

Bezieht doch einfach billigen Gewerbe- oder Industriestrom.
Muss halt jemand einen Gewerbeschein oder sowas haben und eine Scheinfirma gründen, die ein paar qm in eurem Wohnhaus verwendet.
Ein Hochofen in eure Garage und damit lässt sich der hohe Stromverbrauch dann schon erklären.


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Mai 2009)

Das wär doch dann illegal oder?
Ich könnte mich als Online-Verkäufer verselbstständigen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (18. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Ich könnte mich als Online-Verkäufer verselbstständigen.


Wie wäre es mit einem gemeinsamen Webshop von allen Bewohnern?
Ich habe btw auch schon darüber nachgedacht, einen Shop aufzumachen. Ich habe eine gute Idee, was ich verkaufen könnte. Wenn ich die Idee hier poste, klaut sie aber einer.


----------



## crackajack (18. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Das wär doch dann illegal oder?
> Ich könnte mich als Online-Verkäufer verselbstständigen.


Baustrom für was anderes wie Bauen zu verwenden, dürfte auch nicht unbedingt Sinn der Erfindung sein?
Wirklich ernst gemeint habe ich den Vorschlag eh nicht.

Wegen Solaranlagen
Da wäre in D-land eher nicht der ideale Standort. Österreich oder gleich Italien/Spanien wäre da wohl besser.


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Mai 2009)

@ Jever: Ich hatte die Idee schon lange....und [hide] schon einiges Von PRIVAT[/hide] verkauft.^^

Aber heutzutage kann man nur mit der HW nichtz verdienen, man muss extra Dienstleisungen anbieten.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (18. Mai 2009)

crackajack schrieb:


> Wegen Solaranlagen
> Da wäre in D-land eher nicht der ideale Standort. Österreich oder gleich Italien/Spanien wäre da wohl besser.


Österreich mag ja noch gehen, aber den deutschsprachigen Raum sollten wir nicht verlassen.
Der große Vorteil, wenn man in Deutschland wohnt: Deutschland hat die besten und sichersten Autobahnen,man kann hier teilweise beliebig schnell fahren. Österreich hat den Vorteil, dass man keine USK und BPjM hat.


----------



## crackajack (18. Mai 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> den deutschsprachigen Raum sollten wir nicht verlassen.


Mallorca!!!

Oder...
Ihr könntet euch auch ein gemeinsames Ferienhaus irgendwo kaufen (Ungarn Plattensee) wo Strom billig ist (keine Ahnung ob das für Ungarn zutrifft) und wenn ihr nacheinander eure Urlaube dort verbringt, damit immer jemand da wäre, der die paar Rechner beaufsichtigt, könntet ihr so wohl auch beim Strom was einsparen.^^


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Mai 2009)

In Spanien hab ich schlechte erfahrungen, weill die ganzen Marrokaner gerne klauen.


----------



## xelakon (18. Mai 2009)

@crackajack
Aber wenn immer nur einer da ist ist auch ******* weil das würde dann ja keine wg oder so sein...
Dann ist essig mit zusammen wohnen und keiner kriegt so viel geld/urlaub das er da andauernt hinfahren kann.


mfg
xelakon


----------



## crackajack (18. Mai 2009)

xelakon schrieb:


> Aber wenn immer nur einer da ist ist auch ******* weil das würde dann ja keine wg oder so sein...
> Dann ist essig mit zusammen wohnen und keiner kriegt so viel geld/urlaub das er da andauernt hinfahren kann.


Zusätzlich zu eurer WG-Bude!

Der erste Urlauber nimmt ein paar Rechner mit (die die ihr nicht zum zocken braucht) und der letzte bringt sie wieder retour. Nur für ein paar Wochen (ev.) günstigeren Strom nutzen.


----------



## The Ian (18. Mai 2009)

man kann ja generell den rechner mit in den urlaub nehmen egal wo hin...da hat man eh kostenlosen strom...und ne woche oder 2 kostenlos strom ist doch auch was feines


----------



## Doandu (18. Mai 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> man kann ja generell den rechner mit in den urlaub nehmen egal wo hin...da hat man eh kostenlosen strom...und ne woche oder 2 kostenlos strom ist doch auch was feines




lol das wäre es ja. Die würden sich ganz schön wundern wenn man nur PCs mitbringen würde, anstatt Taschen/Koffer


----------



## nfsgame (18. Mai 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> man kann ja generell den rechner mit in den urlaub nehmen egal wo hin...da hat man eh kostenlosen strom...und ne woche oder 2 kostenlos strom ist doch auch was feines


Strom ist das eine, nur woher Internet nehmen? Also ich möchte kein UMTS Roaming bezahlen, dass ist nämlich sauteuer!


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Mai 2009)

Manche Hotels haben WLAN.


----------



## The Ian (18. Mai 2009)

jop darauf müsste man dann natürlich achten

noch ne idee..mann müsste sich dauerhaft ein zimmer mieten und sagen, dass dort keine putze rein soll...dann n haufen pc´s rein stellen, die so viel strom verballern wie nur geht und dann wartet man einfach bis man raus geworfen wird und geht zum nächsten hotel xD natürlich kann das auch die günstigste kaschemme sein, da man ja nur den strom will...nur muss man da schon ordentlich strom ziehen, dass sich das rechnet
man könnte dann auch ne wakü basteln, die immer neues eiskaltes leitungswasser bekommt (natürlich gefiltert) und somit noch ordentlich ocen^^ weil das wasser bezahlt man ja auch nicht einzeln


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Mai 2009)

Muhahahaha 

Trotzdem finde ich ein Teamhaus besser!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (18. Mai 2009)

Wenn wir das Haus an einem Fluss oder Bach haben, können wir mit diesem Wasser kühlen. Da könnten wir ein paar TFC Xchanger 480 versenken. Lüfter brauchen wir nicht, weil wir ja die Strömung des Wassers haben.

Das wäre eine Möglichkeit für den Sommer, wo die Abwärme nervt und weg muss.
Im Winter müssen wir die Radis natürlich aus dem Fluss holen und unsere Bude beheizen.


----------



## Doandu (18. Mai 2009)

da brauchen wir aber ziemlich starke Pumpen, am besten welche von der Feuerwehr


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Mai 2009)

Ich bin bei der FJFW^^

Eine TS8/8 wär ganz gut.^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (18. Mai 2009)

Wir können die PCs natürlich auch passiv kühlen und eine Heatpipe zum Fluss legen.


----------



## Doandu (18. Mai 2009)

aber wie wollen wir das teil anschließen??


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Mai 2009)

Die TS8 oder die Headpipe?


----------



## Doandu (18. Mai 2009)

die TS8

die Kupplung müssen wir wohl dann selber bauen oder???

welchen durchmesser hat der normale Feuerwehrschlauch?


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Mai 2009)

welcen meinst du denn mit "normaler"?

Es gibt verschiedene...A,B,C und D letzterer ist der kleinste.


----------



## Doandu (18. Mai 2009)

den standard schlauch, was weiß ich, bin ja net bei der FW

das Game Emergency 4 kann einem auch nicht alles beibringen^^


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Mai 2009)

Es gibt keinen Standard Shclauch^^

A-Saugschlauch -	1,6 m oder 2,5 m -	110 mm Durchmesser
B-Druckschlauch -	5 m, 20 m oder 35 m 	75 mm Durchmesser
C-Druckschlauch -	15 m -           	        42mm oder 52 mm Durchmesser
D-Druckschlauch -	5 m oder 15 m -	        25 mm Durchmesser


----------



## 30sectomars (18. Mai 2009)

Doandu schrieb:


> den standard schlauch, was weiß ich, bin ja net bei der FW
> 
> das Game Emergency 4 kann einem auch nicht alles beibringen^^



Also D ist ungefähr so Dick wie ein Gartenschlauch. Würde für unsere Bedürfnisse fast langen^^

Edit: zu langsam^^


----------



## Doandu (18. Mai 2009)

thx, hab gerade auch selber nachgeschaut. Ich meinte den B-Druckschlauch -	5 m, 20 m oder 35 m 	75 mm Durchmesser

Da müssen wir nur ne große Kupplung bauen, inder der B-Schlauch auf viele andere Schläuche aufgeteilt wird, die schließlich in den PC verlaufen


----------



## Doandu (18. Mai 2009)

30sectomars schrieb:


> Also D ist ungefähr so Dick wie ein Gartenschlauch. Würde für unsere Bedürfnisse fast langen^^




normalerweise reicht der schon, das stimmt. Aber wir übertreiben doch gerne^^


----------



## 30sectomars (18. Mai 2009)

Doandu schrieb:


> thx, hab gerade auch selber nachgeschaut. Ich meinte den B-Druckschlauch -	5 m, 20 m oder 35 m 	75 mm Durchmesser
> 
> Da müssen wir nur ne große Kupplung bauen, inder der B-Schlauch auf viele andere Schläuche aufgeteilt wird, die schließlich in den PC verlaufen



Was willst du bitte alles Kühlen? In einen B-Schlauch(20m lang) passen alleine schon 100l Wasser rein, dann kommt noch das ganze Wasser aus den PCs hinzu... 
Wer will eigentlich den ganzen Tag den nervigen Lärm einer TS ertragen?^^


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Mai 2009)

Jedoch verbraucht die TS sehr viel Benzin, und ist nich für ewig-24/7 gedacht.^^

Ausserdem hat die ebenfalls hohe Anschaffungskosten.


----------



## Doandu (18. Mai 2009)

30sectomars schrieb:


> Was willst du bitte alles Kühlen? In einen B-Schlauch(20m lang) passen alleine schon 100l Wasser rein, dann kommt noch das ganze Wasser aus den PCs hinzu...
> Wer will eigentlich den ganzen Tag den nervigen Lärm einer TS ertragen?^^




ja, wenn jeder mit nem wakü Sys anrückt, brauchen wir schon ne menge wasser^^ Ich erkundige mich einfach mal bei meinem Cousin, der ist auch bei der FFW und betreut die Jungendgruppe


----------



## Doandu (18. Mai 2009)

wie wärs mit irgendeiner Industrie oder heizungspumpe??? Die haben leistung, sind nicht so laut und verbrauchen net so viel Energie (Heizungspumpe)


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Mai 2009)

Wenn sich wasser durch uns zu sehr erwärmen würde würden sämtliche Lebewesen im jeweiligen Gewässer sterben. -.-


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Mai 2009)

@ Donadu: Eine Heizungspumpe? Von sowas wird hier unsre Solaranlge befeuert.


----------



## Doandu (18. Mai 2009)

also siedlen wir uns am besten bei einem AKW an, dort ist das Wasser sowieso schon warm und wir können den nötigen Strom abzweigen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (18. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Wenn sich wasser durch uns zu sehr erwärmen würde würden sämtliche Lebewesen im jeweiligen Gewässer sterben. -.-


Das ist klar. Man darf natürlich nicht übertreiben. Aber einige wenige Radis dürften kein Problem sein. Selbst AKWs nehmen Flüsse zur Kühlung.
Ich hätte da an ganz normale Laing DDC Pro Pumpen gedacht.


----------



## Doandu (18. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> @ Donadu: Eine Heizungspumpe? Von sowas wird hier unsre Solaranlge befeuert.




wieso nicht??? mein Dad könnte bestimmt eine oder zwei .... besorgen


----------



## 30sectomars (18. Mai 2009)

@ Doandu & Toxy: Doppelposts sind hier im Forum nicht gerne gesehen 

so warm wird das Wasser bei einer Wakü nicht, dass alle Lebewesen absterben. Siehe dazu das Video "Wasser im PC"[auf der aktuellen PCGH Ausgabe zu finden]


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Mai 2009)

Nun ich habe nicht gesagt das ich etweas dagegen hab.^^

@ sectomars: Echt ja? Hab gedacht da freuen sich alle!?^^
Das Vid hab ich schon gesehen.


----------



## Doandu (18. Mai 2009)

30sectomars schrieb:


> @ Doandu & Toxy: Doppelposts sind hier im Forum nicht gerne gesehen
> 
> so warm wird das Wasser bei einer Wakü nicht, dass alle Lebewesen absterben. Siehe dazu das Video "Wasser im PC"[auf der aktuellen PCGH Ausgabe zu finden]




sry, wir sind halt gerade so euphorisch und wenn einer dazwischen antwortet muss man gleich wieder antworten xd. ich versuche es in einen Post unterzubringen^^


----------



## The Ian (18. Mai 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Das ist klar. Man darf natürlich nicht übertreiben. Aber einige wenige Radis dürften kein Problem sein. Selbst AKWs nehmen Flüsse zur Kühlung.
> Ich hätte da an ganz normale Laing DDC Pro Pumpen gedacht.




die sollte auch für den überdimensionierten pc ausreichen und wenn nicht kann man in einem kreislauf auch immernoch mehrere pumpen einbauen...brauch man halt nur den ein oder anderen agb mehr


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (18. Mai 2009)

Ich möchte euch ja nicht die Illusion nehmen, aber ich finde eure Idee sehr utopisch. Wollt ihr wirklich einen Großteil eures Lebens für F@H verschwenden? Reicht nicht auch nur euer Geld?  
              ()


----------



## The Ian (18. Mai 2009)

wir sind kleine kinder die gerne vom großen geld monströsen rechnern und fah farmen träumen...mach uns die vorstellung nicht kaput...bitte^^


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Mai 2009)

Warum verschwenden?
Es ist ein Hobby, so wie du evtl Breifmarken sammelst...


----------



## 30sectomars (18. Mai 2009)

Genau, lass uns doch träumen!^^
Wir haben unseren Spaß daran


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (18. Mai 2009)

PC-FAN-Anschluss schrieb:


> Wollt ihr wirklich einen Großteil eures Lebens für F@H verschwenden?


Es ist keine Verschwendung. Bei diesem Haus zählt hauptsächlich die Gemeinschaft. Man ist mit Gleichgesinnten zusammen. Man beschäftigt sich auch mit etwas interessantem und tut etwas gutes.


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Mai 2009)

Meine rede, nur etwas anders interpretet.


----------



## Hamartia (18. Mai 2009)

@crackajack:
Die Idee mit Ungarn ist nicht schlecht... Blokhüttenbausatz auf einen kleinen LKW... und ab gehter, der Peter...


----------



## Doandu (18. Mai 2009)

meine Eltern hätten bestimmt auch nichts dagegen^^ sonst sagen sich auch immer ich soll einem Verein etc. beitreten, also wieso kein PCGH-verein bzw. das F@H Teamhaus


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Mai 2009)

Hihi...geht mir ja genauso!
Nur das ich einen Verein habe, aber ein zweiter wär sicher nicht schlecht.


----------



## xelakon (18. Mai 2009)

Genau das mit den Eltern kommt mir bekannt vor^^
Zur kühlung wir können doch dierekt die pc unterwasser fähig bauen dann kühlt sich das ganze von selbst^^

mfg
xelakon


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Mai 2009)

@ xelakon: Liess deine Pn´s!^^

Wie meinst du das unterwasserbauen?


----------



## 30sectomars (18. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> @ xelakon: Liess deine Pn´s!^^
> 
> Wie meinst du das unterwasserbauen?



Einen Pc so bauen, dass er auch unter Wasser läuft xD


----------



## xelakon (18. Mai 2009)

1.Hab ich ja^^ 
2.Ja Wasser dicht so bleibt die Hitze drinnen und die Hitzte wird dann an das Allugehäuse abgegeben.
Gehäuse wird durch kühles fließendes Wasser gekühlt und gibt Wärme an Wasser ab(ohm mein Gott wo von träum ich Nachts xD)


----------



## Hamartia (18. Mai 2009)

*argh* 
Ich sehe schon den kleinen Bachlauf, der Dank unserer Wärmetauscher brodelt...

Anara Tower, Dubai Vllt. mal erst über Energiegewinnung grübeln, bevor sie schon gedanklich verjubeln?


----------



## Doandu (18. Mai 2009)

Hamartia schrieb:


> *argh*
> Ich sehe schon den kleinen Bachlauf, der Dank unserer Wärmetauscher brodelt...
> 
> Anara Tower, Dubai Vllt. mal erst über Energiegewinnung grübeln, bevor sie schon gedanklich verjubeln?




der Turm sieht sehr interessant aus aber wer soll den sonst bauen als ein Scheich?. Wie wäre es, wenn wir uns einen Öl-Scheich als Sponsor holen??


----------



## 30sectomars (18. Mai 2009)

Hamartia schrieb:


> Anara Tower, Dubai Vllt. mal erst über Energiegewinnung grübeln, bevor sie schon gedanklich verjubeln?



Ja ne, ist klar 

Wir träumen doch nur  und haben viel spaß dabei!^^


----------



## The Ian (18. Mai 2009)

es gibt eine flüssigkeit, die nicht stromleitend ist...mit der kann man nen kasten füllen und dort nen normalen luftgekülten pc reinsetzen...die lüfter funzen dann auch weiterhin noch und die kühlung wird wesentlich von allen komponenten verbessert diesen kasten macht man nun aus alu mit kühlrippen nach innen und außen, schließe ihn wasserfest und stellt ihn in nen bach 
die wärme wird über die lüfter an die flüssigkeit weitergegeben und diese gibt sie dann an die alubox weiter, welche ja wiederum vom wasser drumherum gekühlt wird
gibt auch schon projekte dazu nur ohne bach und die kiste in nem selber gebautem case nur weiß ich jetzt nicht wie diese flüssigkeit oder das projekt heißt


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (18. Mai 2009)

Das mit dem Bach zur Kühlung war nicht so ganz ernst gemeint. Wir sollen hier ja realistisch besprechen, wie das was werden kann.
Trotzdem kann man natürlich mal aus $cheiß nen Radi im Wasser versenken, damit er dort seine Arbeit verrichtet. Die ganze Serverfarm würde ich aber nie auf diese Weise kühlen. Das würde das ökologische Gleichgewicht stören und wäre sinnlos.


----------



## The Ian (18. Mai 2009)

außerdem viel zu teuer im vergleich zu ner normalen lukü, die ja eigendlich auch zureicht


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Mai 2009)

Eben...
...Atlas hat auch bloß die Boxed-Kühler drauf.


----------



## Doandu (18. Mai 2009)

ich habe auch nur den Boxed-Kühler drauf. Eigentlich reicht er ja, bin aber auf der Suche nach einem neuen. Was mich aber stört ist, dass man bei den meisten Kühlern das MB ausbauen muss. kennt ihr evtl. gute, die mit Push-Pins etc. befestigt werdem können ohne das MB auszubauen?? Das wäre mir am liebsten.


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Mai 2009)

Caseking.de - Online-Shop für Modding, Gaming, Gehäuse, Kühler und Hardware Zubehör

Die Aktion für 35€ ist sehr zu empfehelen, hab ich gleich zweimal genommen!
Nur der Versand dauert bei Caseking etwas lange.


----------



## Doandu (18. Mai 2009)

super, danke dir. Das mit der Lieferzeit ist mir relativ egal. Die Aktion ist aber echt gut, da kann ich dann gleich noch das Seitenfenster für mein CM 690 mitbestellen^^


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Mai 2009)

Wie caine vor langer Zeit schon sagte eignet sich das Spray ganz gut um das NT im 24/7 von Staub zu befreien.

Natürlich auch die anderen Komponenten.


----------



## xelakon (18. Mai 2009)

Kann man damit das nt sauber machen ohne das man es ausschaltet?


----------



## Doandu (18. Mai 2009)

in meinem sys ist gott sei dank noch nicht so viel staub, und ins nt kommt so gut wie keiner da mein pc nicht auf dem teppich steht (NT saugt von unten, außen Luft an)


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Mai 2009)

xelakon schrieb:


> Kann man damit das nt sauber machen ohne das man es ausschaltet?



Hab ich zumindest so gemacht.


----------



## steffen0278 (18. Mai 2009)

Das mit der Heizungspumpe ist keine schlechte idee. Man braucht ja nur nen Brunnen und kein Bach. Schlauch rein (Vorlauf) durch die Pumpe - Dann ein Verteilerblock (Heizungszubehör für Fußbodenheizung) wo ein Abgang zu einem Rechner führt. Aus dem Rechner in einen anderen Verteilerblock und wieder raus in den Brunnen. Und dann startet der Kreislauf von neuen. Denkt daran, das das Wasser im Rechner nicht sonderlich warm wird. Eventuell das Wasser duch nen alten Autokühler jagen wo ein paar Lüfter drauf sind (direkt nach der Pumpe vorm 1. Verteilerblock). Das ganze Ding kostet deutlich weniger als 1000€. Pumpen gibts in allen Baugrößen. Überlegt mal wo eure Vorlaufpumpe alles hinpumpen muß und in wie viele Stockwerke.


----------



## Doandu (18. Mai 2009)

hab ichs doch gewusst, wenigstens ein glaubhafter unterstützer


----------



## steffen0278 (18. Mai 2009)

Die Idee ist nicht schlecht, Vor allem wenn man nen Haufen Rechner hat, die permanent am Anschlag laufen. Und dann wird die Abwärme langsam zum Problem. Vor allem im Sommer. Der Vorteil, Im Winter holst du den "Kühler" rein und läßt ihn drin laufen. Schon hast du ne Heizung. Ein paar 12 Volt Kühler und ein kleines Netzteil (230V/12V) dran, fertig.


----------



## Doandu (18. Mai 2009)

ja, die abwärme ist schon extrem. habe das erst gestern wieder mitbekommen. Wenn bei mir nicht die ganze zeit das Fenster offen ist, wird bei Zimmer brutal warm, selbst wenn es draußen kühl ist


----------



## CheGuarana (19. Mai 2009)

Ist bei mir genauso, im Winter lass ich einfch die Heizung aus, aber das kann man im Sommer ja nicht machen.^^


----------



## 30sectomars (19. Mai 2009)

Doandu schrieb:


> ja, die abwärme ist schon extrem. habe das erst gestern wieder mitbekommen. Wenn bei mir nicht die ganze zeit das Fenster offen ist, wird bei Zimmer brutal warm, selbst wenn es draußen kühl ist



Was soll ich da sagen? 
Ich habe mein Zimmer oben im Dach. Von morgens bis spät Nachmittags ununterbrochen die Sonne 
Wenn ich nicht Morgens alle Rolläden runterlasse und die Fenster zu mache, hab ich Mittags, wenn ich heim komme, 30°C in meinem Zimmer. Ohne das mein PC läuft 
Der kommt dann auch noch hinzu...


----------



## CheGuarana (19. Mai 2009)

Sauna für 0€.^^


----------



## Doandu (19. Mai 2009)

30sectomars schrieb:


> Was soll ich da sagen?
> Ich habe mein Zimmer oben im Dach. Von morgens bis spät Nachmittags ununterbrochen die Sonne
> Wenn ich nicht Morgens alle Rolläden runterlasse und die Fenster zu mache, hab ich Mittags, wenn ich heim komme, 30°C in meinem Zimmer. Ohne das mein PC läuft
> Der kommt dann auch noch hinzu...





da trifft uns wohl das selbe Schicksal!!! Mir geht es genauso, habe auch mein zimmer im Dach und die selben Probleme wie du. Aber bei mir wird gott sei dank ein neues Fenster eingebaut, welches gut gedämmt ist


----------



## The Ian (19. Mai 2009)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Das mit der Heizungspumpe ist keine schlechte idee. Man braucht ja nur nen Brunnen und kein Bach. Schlauch rein (Vorlauf) durch die Pumpe - Dann ein Verteilerblock (Heizungszubehör für Fußbodenheizung) wo ein Abgang zu einem Rechner führt. Aus dem Rechner in einen anderen Verteilerblock und wieder raus in den Brunnen. Und dann startet der Kreislauf von neuen. Denkt daran, das das Wasser im Rechner nicht sonderlich warm wird. Eventuell das Wasser duch nen alten Autokühler jagen wo ein paar Lüfter drauf sind (direkt nach der Pumpe vorm 1. Verteilerblock). Das ganze Ding kostet deutlich weniger als 1000€. Pumpen gibts in allen Baugrößen. Überlegt mal wo eure Vorlaufpumpe alles hinpumpen muß und in wie viele Stockwerke.



aber dann müsstets du die brühe vorher durch nen guten filter jagen, da ich das so ungefiltert nicht durch meine kühler lassen würde
wenn du das wasser aus einem brunnen nimmst wir da auch irgendwann mal warm, da wir ja 27/7 falten und das nicht nur mit einer graka...zwar langsam aber er wird garantiert wärmer, außer es reicht die tiefe des brunnens aus um den selbstständig zu kühlen
desweiteren gebi ich mal zu bedenken wenn ihr die rechner parallel schalten wollt muss in jedem rechner die selbe anzahl und die selben kühler bzw wakübauteile sein, sonnst wird ein rechner mehr durchflossen als der andere und bei mehreren rechnern parallel wird das dann zum problem


----------



## CheGuarana (19. Mai 2009)

Man könte die WaKü Radis in eine ander WaKü WaKü bauen. (Eine art Wärmetauscher)


----------



## caine2011 (19. Mai 2009)

ja und da man  ja sowieso stromflatrate haqt kann man die wakü wakü ja mit einem kompressor auf temperatur halten


----------



## 30sectomars (19. Mai 2009)

Doandu schrieb:


> da trifft uns wohl das selbe Schicksal!!! Mir geht es genauso, habe auch mein zimmer im Dach und die selben Probleme wie du. Aber bei mir wird gott sei dank ein neues Fenster eingebaut, welches gut gedämmt ist



Ob das so viel ausmacht?


----------



## steffen0278 (19. Mai 2009)

Vernüpftig Dämmen!!! Ich habe unser Dachgeschoss ausgebaut. Mit 1x 180+1x140 ´er Dämmung. Winter warm und Sommer Kühl. Kostet zwar ein Haufen Kohle, aber das Ergebiss ist top. Zum Glück bin ich Trockenbauer und komme an das Zeug günstig (manchmal sogar umsonst  ) ran.


----------



## The Ian (19. Mai 2009)

jap ich wohn auch direkt unterm dach und die zimmerdecke ist praktisch das dach bis hoch zum giebel....aber ist auch ordentlich gedemmt da kommt nix durch...nur leider hab ich wiederum ein reisiges fenster, wo nachmittag die sonne reinballert...da heißt es dan rollos runter und dunkelstunde^^


----------



## Doandu (19. Mai 2009)

mein zimmer ist zwar auch gedämmt, aber nicht sehr gut. Den größten temperaturunterschied bringt aber wirklich das Fenster


----------



## The Ian (21. Mai 2009)

so ich habe jetzt mal das projekt gefunden, was ich gesagt hatte wo der ganze pc unter flüssigkeit gesetzt worden ist

hier


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Mai 2009)

Das wäre aber sicher keine Lösung für uns.

Wartet kurz, ich mache mal eine Zkizze wie ich das gedacht habe.


----------



## The Ian (21. Mai 2009)

warum wäre das keine gute lösung...wenn man so ein gehäuse wie die gebaut hätte, dann würde man einfach unten und oben ein loch bohren und dort jewails ein schlauch rei machen und dann hat man praktisch nen riesen agb an dem man eine normale wakü anbinden könnte


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Mai 2009)

Ist ein möglichkeit so änlich habe ich mir das auch vorgestellt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Julian Kruck (21. Mai 2009)

Und das "Kühlwasser" in nen Speicher angeben? mit nem durchflusssystem wäre das aber ein gigantischer wasserverbrauch. In einem geschlossenen system wird der speicher andererseits erwärmt und kann iwann die energie nicht mehr aufnehmen.
Habt ihr schon mal an die kopplung an einen kältemittelkreislauf gedacht? sei es eine wärmepumpe oder ein klimagerät?
Des mit wärmepumpe könnte wirklich funktionieren wär echt ne geile wärmerückgewinnung und wirkungsgrad würde auch steigen...is aber technisch sehr viel bastelei, vor allem da man hybrid verdampfer benötigt um stabilität des kältekreislaufes herzustellen. aber mal ehrlich is ne geilie idee


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Mai 2009)

Am meiner Zkizze sollte man erkennen, dass es ein geschlossener Kreislauf, mit großen Radis (sieht man nicht) sein sollte.
ZB Auto kühler, die wir dann im freien anbringen würden. (incl. Lüfter)

EDIT: Mein 500ster Beitrag!


----------



## The Ian (21. Mai 2009)

man darf aber keine schwarzen radis nehmen und die dann iwo in die sonne stellen...sonnst ist das schnell mal nix mit kühlen^^


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Mai 2009)

Schattig, ausserdem mit LÜFTERN! - egal wie laut.^^


----------



## Julian Kruck (21. Mai 2009)

Ich denke das mit schwarzen radis ist selbstverständlich ihr braucht allerdings 2 radiatoren. einen wasser/wasser um die wärme des kühlwassers auf den hauptkühlkreis zu übertragen, und dann einen luft/wasser der draußen aufn dach steht. des würde absolut hinhaun, wär aber iwie langweilig


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Mai 2009)

Langweilig?


----------



## Julian Kruck (21. Mai 2009)

Ja, wenn man doch gleich mit dem wasser heizen könnte und als sicherheit, falls die server mal down gehn, nen kleinen holzofen oder nen kleinen öl/gas kessel...
okay, mal genau überlegen:
mehrere kleine kühlkreise, geben wärme an einen ab(beide mit wasser)
wenn jetz wasser wärmer als speicher(denke dabei komplett an eine heizanlage von ratiotherm) dann ventil aufgefahren, kreislauf wird am speicher abgekühlt.
wenn speicher wärmer ist, dann warmwasser in hybridverdampfer(ne patententwicklung von dad, is ein radiator, der die wärme von wasser an kältemittel abgibt und nötigenfalls die liebe lust dazu schaltet), dieser is mit ner wärmepumpe verbunden, die dann das warme wasser in den speicher schiebt....(das ganze würde auch notfalls ohne abwärme der pcs funktionieren)
falls mal kein warmwasserbedarf gestillt werden muss, oder genügend vorhanden ist, kann man den kältekreislauf kältekreislauf sein lassen, und nur die lüfter des hybridverdampfers dazu schalten. somit würde es wie ein rießiger stink normaler radiator wirken
ohne scheiß, des könnte funktionieren


----------



## 30sectomars (21. Mai 2009)

Jetzt unterhalten wir uns hier schon länger nur über extreme Kühlmetoden, aber das Topic ist irgendwie untergegangen... Wir sollten uns erst mal um ein Haus und dessen Finanzierung kümmern, bevor wir nur von den Strom- und Kühlmöglichkeiten reden


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Mai 2009)

Richtig, also dann mal wieder back to topic!

Haus? Wo? -Wärs am besten?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (21. Mai 2009)

Es wäre geil, wenn wir 70335 als Telefonnummer kriegen würden.


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Mai 2009)

Also ich hätte später schon gerne eine eigene...oder wie denkt ihr das?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (21. Mai 2009)

Es ist klar, dass jeder eine eigene braucht. Ich habe dann auch meinen eigenen sipgate-Account. Aber das Vereinsheim braucht eine gemeinsame Nummer, da wäre 70335 gut.
Weitere Sachen, wo man die 70335 verwenden könnte, fallen mir leider nicht ein. Hausnummer können wir schon mal vergessen.


----------



## The Ian (21. Mai 2009)

stromkosten in euro pro jahr^^


----------



## grinser8 (22. Mai 2009)

Hallöchen,

der Ort des Teamhauses steht doch fest ...

PLZ: 70335   (auch wenns nur ne PLZ von nem Postfach ist)
Stuttgart



mfg
Grinser8


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Mai 2009)

Achso wer hat das nun festgelegt?


----------



## 30sectomars (22. Mai 2009)

Keiner hat das festgelegt. Das war eine Feststellung wegen passender PLZ...


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Mai 2009)

Wusste ich doch!

Also um nochmal auf den Standort zurückzukommen.
Kennt jemand eine Übersicht wo es viel Arbeitzplätze gibt?
Gibt es eine solche übersicht auchüber stromkosten?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Gibt es eine solche übersicht auchüber stromkosten?


LichtBlick hat überall dieselben Preise: 7,95 € Grundgebühr + 19,99 Cent/kWh.


----------



## 30sectomars (22. Mai 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> LichtBlick hat überall dieselben Preise: 7,95 € Grundgebühr + 19,99 Cent/kWh.



Das wird aber teuer bei so vielen Rechnern im Dauerbetrieb


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. Mai 2009)

30sectomars schrieb:


> Das wird aber teuer bei so vielen Rechnern im Dauerbetrieb


Kennst du einen besseren Stromanbieter? Greenpeace Energy verlangt 21,4 Cent/kWh und die Grundgebühr ist auch teurer. Mein örtlicher Stromanbieter (Stadtwerke Speyer) ist ebenfalls teuer (20,66 Cent/kWh) und dort fallen bei der Stromerzeugung CO2 und Atommüll an.


----------



## 30sectomars (22. Mai 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Kennst du einen besseren Stromanbieter? Greenpeace Energy verlangt 21,4 Cent/kWh und die Grundgebühr ist auch teurer. Mein örtlicher Stromanbieter (Stadtwerke Speyer) ist ebenfalls teuer (20,66 Cent/kWh) und dort fallen bei der Stromerzeugung CO2 und Atommüll an.



Nein, ich kenne keinen günstigeren. Ich kenne mich allgemein mit den Stromanbietern nicht so gut aus, aber wenn man das mal ausrechnet für 10 PC's... Da geht ne Menge an Strom drauf. Da ist nur ganze Haushalt noch nicht mal eingerechnet... Gibt es nicht irgendwelche alternativen?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. Mai 2009)

30sectomars schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht irgendwelche alternativen?


Doch. Diese Alternativen wurden hier bereits diskutiert: Photovoltaik und Blockheizkraftwerk, evtl. noch Windenergie. Trotzdem sollten wir einen normalen Stromversorger haben, zur Absicherung und damit wir die Überproduktion einspeisen können.


----------



## MESeidel (22. Mai 2009)

LichtBlick ist ziemlich gut.
Recht günstig und vorallem nur ein Tarif (keine Verbrauchsgrenzen).
Telfeon-Service ist freundlich und Rückzahlung erfolgt sofort.

Einige andere Billig Anbieter zögern das gerne mal etwas herraus.
Und wenn es Verbrauchsgrenzen gibt, ruscht man evtl. ungewollt in einen teureren Tarif.

Es gibt aber auch Anbieter, bei denen zwishcen Tagsüber und Nahcts untershcieden wird.
Dann sind die Stunden zwischen 00:00 und 06:00 z.B. günstiger.
Kann sich im 24/7 Betrieb lohnen.


----------



## The Ian (22. Mai 2009)

stellt sich nur die frage, wie die mitbekommen wollen wann ich wie viel strom abnehme...bei unserer zählanlage funktioniert das nicht


----------



## MESeidel (22. Mai 2009)

Das machen die Digitalzähler.
Bei Neubauten schon pflicht, bei Altbauten wird das dann nachgerüstet...


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Mai 2009)

OK, dann jetzt mal kurz zum nächsten Thema switchen.
Wo solte das Haus stehen?+
Wie groß sollte es sein?

Ich hätte so an ein altes Haus gedacht, was wir günstig bekommen, und uns dann schön sanieren.
Wie denkt ihr?


----------



## 30sectomars (22. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> OK, dann jetzt mal kurz zum nächsten Thema switchen.
> Wo solte das Haus stehen?+
> Wie groß sollte es sein?
> 
> ...



Eigentlich ist es "fast" egal, wo das Haus steht. Es sollte recht günstig und recht groß sein. Je nachdem, wer alles einziehen will


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Mai 2009)

Naja, und was haltet ihr davon ein etwas "verloddertes" Hasu zum günstigen Preis zu kaufen und zu sanieren und evtl. wenns ein schönes altes ist zu "restaurieren"?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. Mai 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> stellt sich nur die frage, wie die mitbekommen wollen wann ich wie viel strom abnehme...bei unserer zählanlage funktioniert das nicht


Früher hatte man für solche Tarife 2 Stromzähler: Einen für Tag und einen für Nacht. Heute hat man Digitalzähler, die meines Wissens elektronisch und vollautomatisch ausgelesen werden, ohne dass jemand vom Stromanbieter vorbeikommen muss.




Toxy schrieb:


> OK, dann jetzt mal kurz zum nächsten Thema switchen.
> Wo solte das Haus stehen?+
> Wie groß sollte es sein?
> 
> ...


Gute Idee. Das Haus sollte groß sein, das Grundstück auch. Vielleicht wäre ein Mehrfamilienhaus ideal, sodass jeder eine eigene Wohnung haben kann. Im Erdgeschoss könnten wir Gemeinschaftsräume einrichten. Wenn wir ein großes Grundstück nehmen, können wir draußen z.B. gemeinsam grillen, F@H-Feste veranstalten, etc. Wir sollten auf Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten für Gäste achten.

Beim sanieren sollten wir überall LAN-Steckdosen und SAT-TV verlegen. Gute Dämmung ist natürlich wichtig. Wenn der Keller groß genug ist, wäre dort Platz für ein BHKW. Was haltet ihr von Regenwassernutzung?


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Mai 2009)

Die Regenwassernutzung würde kosten sparen = 

Nun hat sich überhaupt schon einer bzgl. Internet-Anbindung gedanken gemacht?

SAT-TV =  - ich schaue aber nur einmal in der Woche (maximal) Fern.

LAn, macht sinn, interne LAN´s^^ Und Internet.

BHKW kostet...viel. Rentiert sich aber auch.


----------



## 30sectomars (22. Mai 2009)

Es wird wohl nichts bringen alle an ein Internetzugang zu hängen, da wrd nicht mehr viel beim einzelnen übrigbleiben...
Wenn jeder doch seine eigene Wohnung hat, sollte er sich auch selbst um sein Internet kümmern


----------



## caine2011 (22. Mai 2009)

ich würde eine einzige telleitung schon recht gut
für den keller wäre ein zentraler LAN zugang mit inet unumgänglich(da würde ich die rechner hin verbannen die 24/7 laufen sollen)


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. Mai 2009)

Wenn jeder seinen eigenen Internetanschluss hat, gibt es dann auch eine Möglichkeit, Anschlüsse zu koppeln und ungenutzte Bandbreite anderen zur Verfügung zu stellen? Wenn das Haus 10 Bewohner hat, jeder mit einem 32-MBit/s-Anschluss, und man gerade als einziger das Internet nutzt, dann wären das 320 MBit/s down und 20 MBit/s up. Die verschiedenen IP-Adressen könnten das Vorhaben aber vielleicht scheitern lassen. Andererseits hatte man zu ISDN-Zeiten doch auch Anschlusskopplung, warum sollte es jetzt nicht mehr klappen?

NetCologne bietet Internet über Glasfaser an: 100 MBit/s down und 10 MBit/s up, aber leider nur in der Kölner Innenstadt, irgendwann auch in ganz Köln und Umgebung. In Leverkusen z.B. hätten wir die Hoffnung, in ein paar Jahren mal Glasfaser zu kriegen, es ist auch sehr wahrscheinlich. Aber auch in anderen Gebieten soll es bald Glasfaser-Internet geben, z.B. in München.


Leverkusen hat auch den Vorteil, dass man gut an ein großes Grundstück kommt, es gibt viele Grünflächen (Parks, Wald, etc.), Bayer ist ein bedeutender Arbeitgeber, man ist ganz schnell in Köln. Mit Bayer Leverkusen und FC Köln gibt es zwei Fußballvereine der ersten Liga (Schalke-Auswärtsspiele ) man ist laut Google Maps in genau einer Stunde in Schalke. Bei Bayer gibt es viele Sportarten, ich hab da mal Judo gemacht.

Es gibt aber noch viele andere schöne Standorte. In München z.B. gibt es wie bereits erwähnt afaik auch bald Glasfaser-Internet, es gibt original bayrische Biergärten, die TU München ist in der Nähe, Bayern hat zusammen mit Baden-Württemberg die besten Ferienzeiten, aber leider sind die Leute dort schrecklich konservativ (CSU-Wähler).


----------



## steffen0278 (22. Mai 2009)

Ballungsgebiete wie München, Ruhrgebiet, Hamburg, Berlin verlangen dann aber auch enorme Mietkosten. Das sollte man nicht vergessen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. Mai 2009)

Wir wollen ja kein Haus mieten, sondern eins kaufen. OK, das Grundstück wäre etwas teurer, aber es würde sich lohnen. Und Leverkusen ist afaik billiger als Köln, weil es nicht so eine Großstadt ist.


----------



## steffen0278 (22. Mai 2009)

Bei uns gabs bis vor Kurzen ein Miethaus zu kaufen mit 8 oder 10 Wohneinheiten für 78.000€. Waren leider noch Mieter drin, aber die hätten wir schon rausbekommen


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Mai 2009)

Nun, ich würde lieber günstig ein altes Kaufen, und dann richtig schön machen...(bin handwerklich begabt)^^


----------



## steffen0278 (22. Mai 2009)

Oha, das geht ins Geld. Material, vor allem Trockenbau, hat stark angezogen. Metall UK zum Teil 100% teurer als vor 3 Jahren. Bin Trockenbauer.


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Mai 2009)

Aha, gut das ist einargument, aber das Geld könnte man beim Haus halt einsparen.


----------



## D4yw4lk3r1991 (22. Mai 2009)

Ich bin gerade dabei eine Ausbildung zu machen als Anlagenmechaniker! Das heißt ich kann die Rohrleitungen verlegen im Haus und evtl. für die kühlung wo bei ich dabei hilfe brauch weil ich mich mit wasserkühlung ni so auskenne im PC! lg D4yw4lk3r1991


----------



## caine2011 (22. Mai 2009)

um kredite zu bekommen, gelten solche fähigkeiten als zusätzliche sicherheit und erhöhen die wahrscheinlichkeiut einen solchen zu kriegen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. Mai 2009)

Wenn wir ein BHKW bauen, können wir auch über Kraft-Wärme-Kälte-Kopplung nachdenken. Da betreibt man eine Klimaanlage mit BHKW-Abwärme und hat es so im Sommer schön kühl. Vielleicht funktioniert das ganze auch mit Rechnerabwärme.


----------



## caine2011 (22. Mai 2009)

das  mit der abwärme nutzung ist eine sehr interesante frage, wenn ich merke wie warm die gtx295 hier wird
dann ist aber wakü pflicht wegen des besseren leitkoeffizienten und der einfacheren handhabe des transports der wärme


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Mai 2009)

Ja, die 295 werden wirklich ziemmlich hitzig!
Aber meine 3870X2 noch mehr.^^

Über die WäKü wurde schon einige Seiten vorne diskutiert! - schaut euch das nochmal an!


----------



## D4yw4lk3r1991 (22. Mai 2009)

Stimmt aber wir sollten uns wieder auf das thema Haus witmen und wo es stehn soll...!


----------



## 30sectomars (22. Mai 2009)

Es soll da stehen, wo wir ein günstiges und großes Haus kaufen können.
Wieso eigentlich kaufen? Wäre mieten nicht günstiger?


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Mai 2009)

Ich bin da ganz offen, hauptsache nicht in Halle - da war ich lange Genung in meinem Leben und jetzt bin ich auch noch da. -.-


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. Mai 2009)

Wenn wir es mieten, können wir es nicht nach Belieben umbauen. Beim Kauf bezahlt man einen Kredit ab, danach muss man nichts mehr zahlen (außer Reparaturen) und das Haus gehört einem, man kriegt beim Auszug Geld, weil man es verkauft. Beim Mieten zahlt man sich dumm und dämlich und das Haus gehört einem nie.
(Nein, wir sollen das Haus nicht wieder verkaufen.)

Schon mal einen Verein gesehen, der sein Vereinsheim nur gemietet hat?


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Mai 2009)

Richtig, auch dass haben wir weiter vorne schon besprochen.


----------



## steffen0278 (22. Mai 2009)

Mietkauf wäre eine Option


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. Mai 2009)

Wenn wir derart starke bauliche Veränderungen vornehmen wollen, wie ich es mir vorstelle, muss uns das Haus von Anfang an gehören. Ich habe ja schon einige Sachen angesprochen: Dämmung, LAN-/SAT-TV-Steckdosen/Kabel, Wassertanks für Regenwassernutzung, neues Heizungssystem (BHKW + PC-Abwärme), ...

Ich bin genau wie Toxy für einen Altbau, den wir ordentlich sanieren.


----------



## caine2011 (22. Mai 2009)

das war der eigentliche grundgedanke- der mietkauf- nimm es mir nicht übel aber hast du den thread ganz gelesen?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. Mai 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> das war der eigentliche grundgedanke- der mietkauf- nimm es mir nicht übel aber hast du den thread ganz gelesen?


Ja. Aber man darf ja wohl Alternativen nennen. Außerdem muss man sich nicht den Inhalt von 7 Seiten merken (ich habe 40 Posts pro Seite eingestellt). Toxy sagt auch, dass man einen Altbau KAUFEN soll, ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass er was von Mietkauf gesagt hätte.


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Mai 2009)

Richtig, und vertrete was ich sage!


----------



## caine2011 (23. Mai 2009)

he fühlt euch doch nicht gleich geflamt, aber der mietkauf steht im eröffnungspost...

ich wollt doch nur mal anmerken das wenn wir hier alles doppelt posten nicht viel neues rumkommt

ansonsten ist der mietkauf als solcher die wohl effektivste variante, weil vermutlich noch ein kredit für umbau arbeiten benötigt wird


----------



## Hamartia (16. Juni 2009)

zurück aus Leipzig und Krankenhaus... War ein paar Wochen ruhig um mich, dafür gibt es nun aber auch Neuigkeiten. Ich habe viel Zeit in Leipzig gebracht und dort gibt es einige Objekte, die ohne Mietkosten (nur Nebenkosten) zu bekommen sind. HAKEN: Man muss ein ganzes Haus nehmen... Nun aber mal alles der Reihe nach: Es gibt extrem viel Leerstand in Leipzig, deswegen gibt es für Häuser, die wegen schöner Fassade usw. erhaltenswert sind Angebote an mehrere Familien, solch ein Haus zu obigen Bedingungen zu bekommen. Daraus ergibt sich, dass wir ein solches Haus nur über einen Verein bekommen können. Daher werde ich gleich ein neues Thema eröffnen. Wenn alles klappt, bin ich ab Oktober Leipziger und dann kann ich mich darum richtig kümmern... WENN bis dahin der Verein steht.  Da sich also das Teamhaus wohl erst 2010 zu realisieren sein wird, habe ich mir ein Etappenziel gesetzt: FoldingSitting


----------



## CheGuarana (16. Juni 2009)

Ok, verstehe.
Naja, Leipzig wäre ganz gut...nur müsste ich jeden Tag 3Uhr aufstehen und nach Halle reinfahren.
(Hoffentlich baldige Ausbildung)


----------



## jaiby (18. Juni 2009)

WENN das klappt bis 2011, wäre ich, wenn es für mich nicht zu teuer wird, dabei.

In Leipzig gibts doch keine Studiengebühren, oder?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (18. Juni 2009)

Früher oder später werden überall Studiengebühren eingeführt, obwohl bewiesen ist, dass sie das Studium nicht verbessern sondern dass sich Bonzen dran bereichern.
Wenn ihr keine Studiengebühren mehr wollt, müsst ihr fleißig Piraten wählen (alternativ: Grüne, ggf. Linke) und Werbung für die Piratenpartei machen.


----------



## jaiby (18. Juni 2009)

Jever, rat mal, was ich gewählt hab 

Hängst du auch die ganze Zeit im IRC von denen rum? wenn ja, dann gib dich mal zu erkennen. Ich heiß da genauso wie hier.


BTT:
Aber wenns nich zu teuer is, is es echt ne Möglichkeit, so als WG


----------



## MESeidel (22. Juni 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Früher oder später werden überall Studiengebühren eingeführt, obwohl bewiesen ist, dass sie das Studium nicht verbessern sondern dass sich Bonzen dran bereichern.
> Wenn ihr keine Studiengebühren mehr wollt, müsst ihr fleißig Piraten wählen (alternativ: Grüne, ggf. Linke) und Werbung für die Piratenpartei machen.



In Sachsen gibt es keine Studiengebühren, weil die SPD mit in der Regierung ist (große Koalition).
Dürfte sich aber im Herbst ändern.
Sollte es für CDU + FDP zur Regierungsbildung reichen, kann man in dem Bereich für nichts garantieren...


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Juni 2009)

Werbung für Piratenpartei gibtz jetzt auch auf hirnschwund.net


----------



## Muschkote (22. Juni 2009)

Leider habe ich beim lesen dieses Themas zu 90% vermutet, das "Ich" unter "Gehirnschwund" leide. Ganz besonders bei den Seiten, wo man über die Kühlung der Rechner aus Flüssen und anderen Feuchtbiotopen diskutierte. Ich finde, dass die Idee an sich ne ganz tolle Sache werden kann. Aber dann sollte auch sachlich diskutiert und argumentiert werden.


----------



## CheGuarana (27. Juni 2009)

Gut, dann tun wir das halt 
(Spielverderber)

Also ich habe nach langen Disskussionen meine Mom dazu gebracht, mir zu erlauben mit 16 ausziehen zu dürfen.
Das wären noch 9 Monate.

Allerdings mache ich hier in Halle mein BGJ (Berufs Grundbildungs Jahr)

Das wird erst in 12 Monaten fertig sein, dann wäre ich soweit, woanders hinzuziehen und dort einen Ausbildungsplatz ect. zu suchen.


----------



## steffen0278 (27. Juni 2009)

Von Halle nach Leipzig ist doch n Katzensprung.
Ich bin ein halbes Jahr von Magdeburg nach Potsdam gefahren. Jeden Tag. Und ein Jahr lang von Magdeburg nach Wolfsburg.


----------



## CheGuarana (27. Juni 2009)

Also wenn es denn wirklich in Leipzig sein sollte, wär TOP!

Aber oftmals klappt nie etwas so, wie man sich es vorher vorstellt =(


----------



## Hamartia (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

war inzwischen mal wieder 2 mal im Krankenhaus, deswegen war es so lange ruhig. Ich arbeite weiter an dem Thema, ist fast schon ein Lebensziel von mir.
Diskussionen über Kühlung mit Flusswasser und Co. sind momentan nicht mein Ding (weil niedrige Priorität), daher bitte ich um einen kurzen Rapport:

Hat jemand irgendwo ein interessantes Objekt gefunden? Ich bin nicht auf Leipzig fixiert, wenn aber keiner was Besseres findet, liegt mein Fokus weiterhin auf Leipzig.

Viele Grüße,
Hamartia


----------



## nfsgame (7. Juli 2009)

Hmm. Also in Hannover gibts interessante Objekte. Braunschweig wäre fr sowas aber eher besser geeignet weil es dort nicht so schwierig ist ne Stromflat zu bekommen und außerdem kenn ich da jemanden . Melde dich mal über ICQ .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (7. Juli 2009)

Stromflat? Wir wollten doch ein BHKW.


----------



## nfsgame (7. Juli 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Stromflat? Wir wollten doch ein BHKW.


Ddas muss auch erstmal errichtet sein (moneymoneymoney ). Und bis dahin wollen wir doch nicht auf dem trockenem sitzen xD.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (7. Juli 2009)

So, nun auch mal meine Meinung zu dem Thema^^.
Ich finde das ist ne gute Sache, aber wie gesagt, man bräuchte wohl zuerst ein "interessantes Objekt" *suchender Blick*
Braunschweig ist ne gute Idee, ich kenn da zum Beispiel meine Wenigkeit^^ und man könnte ja auch eventuell koorperationen mit der TU hier anstreben oder so. (Die ham hier in irgendnem Institut was mit Biogas am laufen, das wär ja ne echt Gute Werbung^^ "Mit Ökogas die Wissenschaft voranbringen"
Also denke Braunschweig hat nette Standortfaktoren.
Soll es hier wirlich so einfach sein, eine Strom-Flat zu bekommen? Ich schau mal.
Wir könnten ja mal Sponsoren suchen oder so.


----------



## nfsgame (8. Juli 2009)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> So, nun auch mal meine Meinung zu dem Thema^^.
> Ich finde das ist ne gute Sache, aber wie gesagt, man bräuchte wohl zuerst ein "interessantes Objekt" *suchender Blick*
> Braunschweig ist ne gute Idee, ich kenn da zum Beispiel meine Wenigkeit^^ und man könnte ja auch eventuell koorperationen mit der TU hier anstreben oder so. (Die ham hier in irgendnem Institut was mit Biogas am laufen, das wär ja ne echt Gute Werbung^^ "Mit Ökogas die Wissenschaft voranbringen"
> Also denke Braunschweig hat nette Standortfaktoren.
> ...


Wegen der Stromflat meinte ich genau die Kooperation mit der TU . 
Man müsstze sich wenns soweit ist mal mit denen zusammensetzen und sich informieren.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (8. Juli 2009)

Darauf freu ich mich schon.^^
Was mir da eben noch einfällt *träum* die bauen hier schon seit nem Jahr an ihrem Cluster rum und ich glaub nicht, dass sie obwohl sie sich den mit irgendwem teilen die SMP-Fabrik dauerhaft voll auslasten.
naja, aber es müsste erstmal soweit sein.


----------



## jaiby (9. Juli 2009)

Braunschweig wäre für mich auch interessant


----------



## caine2011 (9. Juli 2009)

mir ist der standort relativ egal, aber etwas brauchbares muss bei rumkommen


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (10. Juli 2009)

also mit stromflat würd ich auch was mehr falten 
und die Idee gefällt mir eig. voll gut
bei mir wären es nur noch 6 Monate zur Freiheit  (theoretisch XD)
ich denke aber die Heizkosten könnte man wirklcih sparen


----------



## nfsgame (10. Juli 2009)

KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> also mit stromflat würd ich auch was mehr falten
> und die Idee gefällt mir eig. voll gut
> bei mir wären es nur noch 6 Monate zur Freiheit  (theoretisch XD)
> ich denke aber die Heizkosten könnte man wirklcih sparen


  Wir werden mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit einen ganzen Raum dazu abstellen werden (wenns soweit ist) nur um PCs darin unterzubringen damit die ungestört Falten können. DAfür ist die Flat eigendlich gedacht .



			
				jaiby schrieb:
			
		

> Braunschweig wäre für mich auch interessant
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann wären wir schon bei drei Leuten  (+nen paar denen es egal wäre).


----------



## The Master of MORARE (10. Juli 2009)

Hu, das wär ja echt spitze,... aber es ist halt noch nicht soweit. Aber wenn! Dann wird die Braunschweiger Altstadt zur Braunschweiger Faltstadt.
Was fürn Objekt sollte denn das nun überhaupt werden, ich hab da was von Altbau+Instandsetzung gehört!?


----------



## caine2011 (10. Juli 2009)

naja es muss billig und mietkauf als option haben


----------



## nfsgame (10. Juli 2009)

Da lässt sich verhandeln. Ich kenn da jemand wer mehrere Häuser in Braunschweig besitzt (keine kleinen ).



The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Hu, das wär ja echt spitze,... aber es ist halt noch nicht soweit. *Aber wenn! Dann wird die Braunschweiger Altstadt zur Braunschweiger Faltstadt.*
> Was fürn Objekt sollte denn das nun überhaupt werden, ich hab da was von Altbau+Instandsetzung gehört!?


Jawoll !!!


----------



## The Master of MORARE (10. Juli 2009)

Ich hab eben mal auf diesen Immobilienplattformen gesucht. Die scheinen uns zu hassen, da gibts keine gescheite Suche bei der man als Pflichtoption Mietkauf angeben kann. Naja wir sind halt exoten .
Aber wenn nfsgame da "Connections" hat !


----------



## jaiby (10. Juli 2009)

Das wär geil, wenns mit nfsgame's connections was wird!

Ortmäßig klingts super... Was kann man denn da so studieren?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (10. Juli 2009)

Viel! Ansonsten ist Braunschweig ja besonders für sein MB Studium bekannt^^


----------



## caine2011 (10. Juli 2009)

MB?
spieledesigner?
maschinenbau oder?
das würde ich niemand empfehlen, gilt als eines der härtesten studienfächer überhaupt(so wie in 0 freizeit)


----------



## The Master of MORARE (10. Juli 2009)

Yap, MB is Maschienenbau. Warum würdest du das niemandem empfehlen? Ingenieure werden immer mehr gesucht. Ich weiß dass es hart ist, aber wenn du vorhast danach zu studieren (falls du es vorhast) wie viel oder wenig du dich anstrengen musst dann solltest du mal drüber nachdenken warum du überhaupt studierst und was du eigentlich erreichen willst .
Das ist das Angebot.
Aber natürlich sollte man auch danach gehen was einem überhaupt spaß macht und interesiert^^.


----------



## jaiby (10. Juli 2009)

Interesse ist da, Matheverständnis leider nciht so ganz


----------



## The Master of MORARE (10. Juli 2009)

Bei mir ja auch ,... Sogar das Verständnis,... Aber es will einfach nich .


----------



## caine2011 (11. Juli 2009)

naja ich studiere mathe und vorher war ich echt gut in mathe, und jetzt verbringe ich den ganzen tag damit meine mitschriften anzustarren und mich zu fr4euen wenn ich zahlen sehe ....in den überschriften

ansonsten von den berufsaussichten ist mb zu empfehlen ohne zweifel aber mb hat eben in den ersten beiden semestern eine der höchsten abbruchquoten

aber btt: es gibt wirklich ncihts mit mietkauf als option, das ist aber blöd, da haben wir schon 2 probleme: erstens müssen wir einenn kredit nehmen(ok derzeit billig, aber so schnell kanb man das projekt nicht realisieren) und wir brauchen eine stromflatrate damit von leuten die ihre rechner fürs falten nur unterstellen wollen einnahmen reinkommen um iwie die ausgaben zu relativieren.
ich nfsgame kennt jemand sehr gut, denn die uni´s haben normalerweise kein geld zu verschenken weil der staat iwie bildung nicht für sowichtig hält wie er sollte, so dass die uni´s normalerweise solche projekte schlicht weg nicht unterstützen können....
beispiel: hier in leipzig gibt es "uni-solar" eine aktion für mnehr solar zellen auf den dächern leipzigs (vor allem den universitäten), eine sehr gute idee wie ich finde, das geld kommt von studenten die einer stiftung einen privatkredit gewähren und dann verzinst nach dem die einspeisung erfolgt ist zurück
das ganze projekt läuft so ab weil die universität es sich nciht leisten kann für sowas geld auszugeben...

mfg caine2011


----------



## CheGuarana (5. August 2009)

Hallöle!!!

Lange nichtmehr drüber nachgedacht...


----------



## nfsgame (6. August 2009)

Gut ding will weile haben . Es wurde schon nicht vergessen .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. Februar 2010)

*ausgrab*
Gibt es überhaupt noch Leute, die am Teamhaus interessiert sind?


----------



## Vision-Modding (20. Februar 2010)

Hmmm 30 Seiten zu lesen? Oder an nem Gemeinschafts AKW mit sous-terrain wohnung direkt untern reaktor?

Ok genug getrollt für heute


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. Februar 2010)

Hamartia hat ja gleich im Startpost von Solarzellen geredet. Also nix mit AKW. 
Es gab hier aber auch Pläne wie BHKW, Wasser- und Windkraft.


----------



## Stergi (20. Februar 2010)

eine Solaranlage... hm dann muss da aber nen riesen energiespeicher noch dazu für die wintermonate  ( Wasserstoffzellen?)


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. Februar 2010)

Man kann auch den Strom von Solaranlage und Windgenerator verkaufen und selber den Strom aus dem öffentlichen Stromnetz nehmen. Dann braucht man keinen Stromspeicher.


----------



## Stergi (20. Februar 2010)

da hast du recht


----------



## steffen0278 (20. Februar 2010)

Der Strom von deiner Solaranlage kommt eh nicht beim Erzeuger an. Du mußt den erzeugten Strom ins öffentliche Netz einspeisen. Die benötigten Wechselrichter brauchen eine Steuerspannung aus dem öffentlichen Netz. Das heist, du verkaufst deinen erzeugten Strom, und kaufst den normalen Strom wieder ein. Aber dein erzeugter Strom ist teurer, als den, den du wieder einkaufst, machst also Gewinn.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. Februar 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Du mußt den erzeugten Strom ins öffentliche Netz einspeisen.


Man kann auch ein Inselnetz aufbauen, da erzeugst du deinen gesamten Strom selber, kaufst nichts, verkaufst nichts. Dein Netz ist abgetrennt vom öffentlichen Netz. Überschüssiger Strom geht verloren (wenn du ihn nicht speicherst) und wenn du mehr verbrauchen willst, als du produzierst, hast du Pech.


----------



## steffen0278 (20. Februar 2010)

na wer machtn sowas?


----------



## Vision-Modding (20. Februar 2010)

Ich find die idee mitm AKW besser !


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. Februar 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> na wer machtn sowas?


Es gibt einige Orte, die weit von der Zivilisation entfernt liegen. Da wäre es zu teuer, eine Stromleitung zu legen.
Die Landauer Hütte (Pfälzerwald) z.B. hat Solarzellen und einen Dieselgenerator. Da ist klar, dass das ein Inselnetz sein muss.


----------



## Empirelord (21. Februar 2010)

So was wäre schon witzig, dauert bei mir nur noch 4Jahre, bis ich dannauch einziehe.XD
Einen Folding-Server + monatlichen Strompreis könnte ich aber deutlich eher beisteuern.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (21. Februar 2010)

Ich dürfte schon ausziehen, bin ja 18. Aber es scheitert atm am Geld.


----------



## MESeidel (22. Februar 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Man kann auch ein Inselnetz aufbauen, da erzeugst du deinen gesamten Strom selber, kaufst nichts, verkaufst nichts. Dein Netz ist abgetrennt vom öffentlichen Netz. Überschüssiger Strom geht verloren (wenn du ihn nicht speicherst) und wenn du mehr verbrauchen willst, als du produzierst, hast du Pech.



Inselnetz brauch aber jede Menge teure Akkus.
Dazu Laderegler und anderes.
Ich kenne Leute, die so was mal Laufen hatten.
Im Winter haben sie öfter den Diesel-Generator gebraucht um die Waschmaschine zum Laufen zu bekommen.

Der lokale Energieversorger verrechnet sowie so Verbrauch und Einspeisung, so dass man nur den Überschuss ausgezahlt bekommt bzw den Mehr-Verbrauch zahlt.


Wenn man den einen Anschluss hat, kommt man mit nem Inselsystem nicht besser.

@Topic
Weiß nicht recht was Hamatia im Moment macht.
(Also ich weiß etwas aber das ist nicht wesentlich für den Beitrag).
Hoffe er schafft es zum Treffen zur CeBit.
Dann wird das sicher nochmal Thema...

[EDIT]
Unsere aktuelle Regierungs-Koalition ist nicht gerade Freund des Erneuerbare-Energien-Gesetz.
Wenn der Satz für die Einspeisung deutlich sinkt, hat das natürlich Einfluss auf die Wirtschaftlichkeit eines solchen Projektes.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. Februar 2010)

Dass Inselnetze fast immer Bullshit sind, ist klar. Ich habe ja gleich mal ein paar Nachteile erwähnt.

@Topic
Ich weiß nicht, ob es am Ende so viele Interessenten geben würde. WGs sind nicht jedermanns Sache und es haben sicher auch viele Leute keine Lust, nur für eine Folding-WG in eine andere Region Deutschlands zu ziehen.
(Auch mit abgetrennten Wohnungen hätte es noch den Touch einer WG.)
Nach der Schule werde ich voraussichtlich studieren und in der Nähe der Uni wohnen. Und ich glaube nicht, dass ich die Wahl der Uni nur von einem Teamhaus abhängig machen werde.


----------



## Vision-Modding (23. Februar 2010)

Ich sag dir WGs sind immer purer Stress -.-* Der Geldvorteil wiegt nicht den Stress und das aufn Sack gehen auf, kann sein das es Sonderfälle gibt aber meine letzten 2 WGs warn nich so der Hit


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Februar 2010)

Nun, je nachdem funktioniert das schon..

*Wenn* es ein komplettes Haus mit Wohnungen ist - *dann* ist es nichts Anderes als ein "Mietbunker" in dem sich die Einzelnen sehr gut kennen und gemeinsam zu dem Haus schauen

Aber ich habs einfach; ich zieh da ja eh nie ein


----------



## Empirelord (24. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube wir würden uns schon gut verstehen, wir sind ja alle Falter.
Da einzige wo ich wirklich Angst hätte, dass irgendwann kommt, wer hat den schnellsten Server.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Februar 2010)

Solche oder ähnlich - ich nenn sie jetzt mal - Wettbewerbe wirds überall geben   .

Aber was ich nicht verstehe: Wieso "spinnen" wir hier jetzt schon rum wie wir das Stromproblem usw lösen? Wir hab nicht mal nen Bundesland im Sinn in dem die Immobilie stehen könnte . Also ich würde sagen wir fangen am Anfang an und halten erstmal ausschau nach nem geeigneten Ort . DAnn würde die Nächste Stufe kommen: Die Geldbeschaffung, wobei ich bei dem Thema die Vereinsgründung für Sinnvoll erachten würde .


----------



## CheGuarana (3. Juni 2010)

Na hier ist ja nicht mehr so besonders viel los, oder? Früher war hier eindeutig mehr los und wir haben über noch so irrsinnige Sachen gelabert. 

Warscheinlich sind wir alle zu erwachsen und realistisch geworden...ging irgendwie verdammt schnell. ...

Aber machen wir mal weiter @topic!
Ein guter Ort? Alles, hauptsache in einer Stadt >100k Einwohner und am besten im Osten gelegen. (Soviel zu meiner Meinung)


----------



## nfsgame (3. Juni 2010)

Stadt ist zu teuer von dem m^2-Preis her. Und zur Lage hat glaub ich jeder andere Präferenzen.
Obwohl ich ja persöhnlich nicht mehr glaube das das hier was wird. Ich finde das Projekt etwas unrealistisch .


----------



## Mettsemmel (3. Juni 2010)

Toxy schrieb:


> Alles, hauptsache in einer Stadt >100k Einwohner und am besten im Osten gelegen. (Soviel zu meiner Meinung)



Ich würde da ja sowieso nicht einziehen wollen, aber Stadt ist halt immer relativ teuer.


----------



## Z28LET (30. September 2010)

Mein Tipp wäre, falls er noch nicht schon genannt wurde, zwar nicht zum Wohnen geeignet, aber zum falten.

Mietet euch ein kleines Gebäude auf nem Industriepark. 
Hier gibt es in der Regel günstigen Industriestrom, bei weitem billiger als draussen als Privatmann.


----------



## Empirelord (30. September 2010)

Gute Idee, wenn wir den Strom dann auch noch an der Leipziger Strombörse kaufen, dürfte es nochmal billiger werden. Die Rechner produzieren ja eine kontinuierliche Last, insofern sollte das nicht allzu schwer werden.


----------



## Z28LET (30. September 2010)

Das Einkaufen wird schwer.

Als Beispiel, hier bei mir auf der Arbeit ist es so, dass der Eigentümer und Verwalter des Industrieparks (Infraserv) den Strom anbietet.
Jeder hier muss den wohl nehmen. 
Er ist im Vergleich sogar recht teuer, weil Infraserv ein bischen grün sein will.
Kostet mit über 70% regenerativen Energien ca. 11cent vor Steuern.
Wenns nur mit Atom, Kohle und Gas wäre, wäre es noch günstiger.


----------



## Empirelord (30. September 2010)

Ja, habe mich da noch nicht so klug gemacht. Folding Server mit regenerativen zu versorgen stelle ich mir extrem schwer vor. 11Cent ohne Steuern klingt aber schonmal gut.


----------



## Knutowskie (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe mir nun hier mal ALLES durchgelesen. Ich habe dazu einige Ideen entwickelt. Als erstes muss man wissen, wer definitv bereit wäre, ein solches Projekt zu realisieren. Danach liese sich mittels Schwerpunktfindung ein Ort bestimmen. Es bringt niemanden was, wenn wir ein billiges Objekt haben, wo keiner hin will... Wenn dann der ungefähre Standort und die Anzahl der Teilnehmer klar ist, kann man ein Objekt suchen. 

Stromversorgung: 
Dass Kohle und AKW billig ist, wissen wir. Aber wir sollten sowas auch Umweltbewusst angehen. es bringt keinem was, wenn Krebs usw behandelt werden kann, aber es keine Patienten mehr gibt...

Standort: 
Hier in Leipzig z.B. werden Haeuser abgerissen, weil keiner mehr drin wohnen will... das gibts sicher vielerorts. Die Dimensionen werden erst diskutabel, wenn wir wissen, wer definitv in welcher form mitmachen will.

Rechtsform der Gruppierung:
Wenn wir ein Verein gruenden wuerden, waere das Gewiss sinnvoll. Aber ich habe hier auch gelesen, dass wir Trockenbauer und Anlagentechniker im Boot haben. Warum keine eigene firma gruenden? Offiziell bieten wir Dienstleistungen an und nebenbei faltet auch unser "Kraftwerk". Damit waere auch das Arbeitsproblem gewissermaßen gelöst. Finanzierung usw muesste man im Kreis der echten Interessenten besprechen.

Ich werde mal sehen, wo ich ne online Umfrage herbekomme. (Haben sowas an der HTWK zur Verfuegung glaube ich)

Soweit erstmal zu meinem Standpunkt. Ich waere bereit, mein Engagement anzubieten, jedoch studiere ich hier in LE noch 3 Jahre Bachelor. Danach vielleicht Master. Der ist aber nicht mehr von dem Standort hier abhaengig.

MFG Knutowskie


----------

